# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2007 ~ Part 3



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06   

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 27/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03    

wishing4miracle (Lister) stims 13/03 scan 24/03 EC 27/03    

Jetabrown (Lister) ES Stims 19/03 scan 23/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF D/R 13/03 scan 27/03    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned  pill 10/03 D/R 30/03     

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) es commencing 1st april 07     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007 awaiting matching    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

I will catch up with you all tomorrow

Hope u r all well  

Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

i is one of the first!!!!!is 918 e2 really low levels for day8?


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww i never get the number 1 spot


----------



## *kateag*

Hello! 

Hayley I have no idea about the e2 levels hun, did anyone reply on the peer thread?? (Did you ask Lister if its good?) 

Hope everyone ok, we had more snow this morning, then it quickly turned to rain! 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi all 

Well after my break … I am back , I wanted to take a year out but looks like 6 months was all I could manage, 
I have my appointment in April (15th)  to talk about when to start tx etc I am hoping not to start till later in the year about sept as I need to lose weight and get my head around it all again,  
this will be my funded go at Canterbury 

Hoping to catch up on the posts and see what I have been missing ! 

Just a quick message this time …
Iv’e missed you guys 

Sara xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi

Hayley - sorry cant help with the e2 levels, Im sure there fine. xx

Sara - YAY your back. I hope your doing ok. I'll pm you soon and have a catch up.

Jeannette - Dont worry about where you've been injecting - I started doing mine in the same spot every night! some were slightly above the belly button and I got lots of follies. good luck for tomorrows stimming scan

hmmm cant remember what everyone else is up to so will pop back later

Nic x


----------



## sallyanne1

Jeanette     for your scan tomorrow hun. Let me know how you get on. Its a bummer you have to get on that bus again though hun

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Sara!! YAY!!!! Welcome back hun! Fingers crossed for the 15th for you!!! (You not sharing are you??)

Jeanette good luck for tomorrow. If I were you I would camp out at Lister, sod doing a 12 hour journey!!! 

Sally, hows you hun??

Nic hope you are ok. 
xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

trying to keep alittle positive for tomorro,if not for me then for the other lady...to try and have at least 4 so i can give them to the lady.ive been having afew pains down ther the last couple of days,is that bad


----------



## *kateag*

Already chatted to you hun, good luck tomorrow. Keeping it all crossed for you. 

Its very quiet on here tonight! Dh is working and no one on here to chat to


----------



## wishing4miracle

well dday today,will post later...


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck Hayley. 
xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Just a quick one from me 

Sara - Welcome back Hun....Good luck for your appointmen... 

Hope everyone else is good....

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest

good to have you back sara   good luck hun  

hello everyone else,
im on a right downer today. i went with my mum yesterday to the genetics center cos it turns out there is a translocation in chrm 16 and 21 in my aunties!
luckily ive been screened when i had eggshare tests so i havent got it but mum still needed the test to find out if my bro's n sis's need it.
but that isn't why im on a downer (even tho my aunties knew about this gene yrs ago and dint think to tell mum! )

the genectics peeps told us last week (when dh had his cf test) that the results will be back in 4 weeks, which means i will have to wait for next af then we are startin on day 21 so prob may 4th ish, which isn't too bad BUT,
when we went yesterday they told my mum (she also had the test done) that the results will take 8-10 weeks!!!  which could make us have to start dr in june or even july!!!
im sooo annoyed.
prob dint help that dh woke me up at 6 this morning to tell me the kitchen light had been left on all night (guess who did that?!)

sorry for ranting, how is everyone else?  

i'll come back and have a nosey in a bit, i think i need tea n biccies    

love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Aah Maz - did he really wake you up just to tell you the light had been left on? Bet you were well chuffed with that!
As for the chromosome tests hopefully they will just take 4 weeks. I know the chromosome tests I had done for egg share took 4 weeks to come back. maybe different places have different time scales. Im sure if they told you 4 weeks then it will be. Fingers crossed anyway.

Mayley I know this is too late but good luck for your scan today. Im sure all will be good in there - do you have Liz scan you? I love that woman she is so nice.

Jeannette, god i really feel for you having to endure that bus journey! can you get the train surely that would be quicker? will await your scan news.....

Kate - Hi, you ok- counting down those days

Em - How are you doing? Hows your gorgeous pup?

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok
Nic


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just a quickie

I have been poorly yesterday and then today had to drag myself into work altho it was tempting to stay home!  They have paid me for all the time i was off thru bouncer so cant take the pee can i!

just wanted to send  a  to maz
welcome back to sara good to see u sweetie
and hope hayleys scan/bt has gone well

Had to cancel willows jab yesterday as couldnt part company with the bowl

so we are going this afternoon only i cant remember if steve said 230 or 330 so best be ready just in case!

catch up this evening with everybody
Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz thats awful hun it only took 2 weeks for dh's chromosome test to come back. They know how to drag there feet dont they. Im sorry hun  

Em i was poorly yesterday too. Was fine all day till i was waiting for the kids to come out of school n felt sick. Had to dash to my mums and use her toilet. It left me with a bad head and feeling really tired but i was ok an hr later   Hope you feel better hun. My ds is off today with high tmp n feeling poorly  

Luv to all
sallyx x


----------



## starfaith

Hello everyone. Well my nurse has just called to say that my chromosomes have come back & all is well so now I can be matched     . I waited about 6 weeks for mine. I think when I get the call to say I'm matched it will feel real. Hubby just come home so I practically jumped at telling him. I have waited so long for this I feel strange.  . Well lots of  from here on.
Sallyanne hope all is going well?
Jennette how's things?


----------



## sallyanne1

WHOOOOOOO starfaith well done hun           I had a call from my clinic today just askin how i was   Thought that was really nice. Sh said that she would be ringin every friday now  just to check on me  

Luv sally x x


----------



## starfaith

Thankyou. next step now. horay....
So how are the injections going? xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well well well.........what can i say ive started to grow my follies and i go for egg collection on tuesday at 9am!!!!!!!!!my e2 levels have rose aswell from 918 on tuesday to 5013 today so this a good thing.and the largest follie i have which has grown too big guessing too mature now is a woping32MM   all i need is to have 8 collected on tuesday bt i think were finally getting there girls!!!      i just hope i wake up and have enough for both of us.they have not upt me dose again and keeping it to 225.so yay!!!!

hayley


----------



## sallyanne1

Starfaith i havent started injecting yet unless you count the time i stabbed my own thumb   Should be towards the end of next week i start. Its getting close now ooooh    lol

Hayley i dont know anything about e2 levels but sounds like you are on the right track for Tuesday. Good luck hun

Luv to all
sally x x


----------



## Guest

thanks for your comments ladies  

its the cf test hubby's had done, mums gonna keep ringing the lab on the internal line to see when they are ready.

sally, the clinic is wicked hey? i love it there   which con you got?

hayley, great news on the e2 thingy, keep them follies growin  

em, ty for the   heres some back atcha babe      

nic, yea, typical bloke! well good luck to him trying to wake me tomor mornin cos my bro gave me a bottle of champagne left over from the launch party and im planning on finishing the bottle too!!!!

only 8 days of smoking left, i know i will be able to quit but it will be hard, the silly thing is i actually enjoy smoking  

chat to you all tomoz, loves yas alls, maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Starfaith thanks for ur Im i will reply to you tomorrow but wanted to say fabulous news onwards and upwards 

Sally i think thats nice of the clinic to ring to see u r ok bless them

Maz hows u now hun

Kate hope that ur doing ok not long now til ur D/R

Maria i am thinking of you sweetheart

Jeanette hows the stimming going

Hayley have posted elsewhere but fab news on the follies hun   

Lou how r u doing sweetie

Ruth how r u doing

Sara how r u feeling hope libby rocky et all are ok

kelly u have gone quiet hope ur doing ok

love to anyone i missed

Not much to report here
Little willow now weighs 9.8kg so shes put on 1.8kg on in 2 weeks so thats good
so shes about 20lbs atm  Shes good now when we leave her so long as we dont shut the door in which case she will pee as if to say aha serves u right u shouldnt shut the door  

her next check is in june for her 6 month check

not much going on for me, dh got me a laptop tonight but i havent set it up for internet yet so using the old pc tis been too long a day to play about with that so will work that out tomorrow!

Love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls!

Seems to be some sort of bug going round at the mo, I felt so ill yesterday went to bed at 7.30 and got up this morning! I have a phobia about being sick so not good! 

Maz, sorry to hear you had a rubbish day hun, Im sure your results will be back in 4 weeks, its a big jump for them to get it wrong.   Also, cant believe Dh woke you up to tell you that! You should wake him up tomorrow and say guess what? The kitchen light was turned off this time! See how he likes that!! Hope the champers went down a treat!

Em, hope you feeling better hun. WOW   to Willow!! She looks so big in the picture as well! Sounds like she is doing great! Hows the d/r'ing going??

Sally, that was nice of the clinic to call and see how you are. Bet you cant wait to get started now!!

Starfaith great news hun! 

Ruth, hows you and your men? Hope you are all well.x

Hayley, replied to you in Lister hun, but well done!

Sara, will you be popping on to chat with us more now? Hope so, we've missed you!

Not much to report here, went to see my Dad yesterday, apparently the home nurses say he is a "healer"!!!! So hopefully things will start to improve for him now. Poor sod. My Mum has been run ragged as well.  

I then had to take boo shopping as she has had a sudden growth spurt and none of her trousers fit, they all look like she is waiting for a flood!   so we hit the centre! Got her a couple of pairs of trousers, dh a very nice top, a top for me, some new tea/coffee/sugar pots in gorgeous tiffany's green, loads of bits and bobs and spent £60!!   oops! Never mind! Dh said we can go to bluewater this weekend! Hopefully be shopping next weekend as well with some birthday money!

Anyway, going to have another cup of tea now and browse the boards. 

Hope you all ok. (look at my ticker!!)


----------



## aweeze

Hi all!

Em - thanks for remembering me! I'm doing OK ta - I'm just being really rubbish at posting at the moment! My brain just doesn't seem to work to create posts and personals are absolutely beyond me! Work has been busy and once I've modded, I'm pooped! I'm not even making it into chat much these days! Willow sounds fab and just what you needed hunny . Hope she was a good girl for her jab and you can go walkies with her - "heeeeel"!









 to everyone!

Lou
XX


----------



## sallyanne1

Poor ds has got tonsilitis   He had a temp of 40 lastnite so i had to cool him down with tepid water. Not had a great nites sleep coz he was in my room so i could keep an eye on him  
Tomorrow will be a bad day for me coz its 8 yrs since my dad died   Still doesnt get any easyer.

Maz im seeing Simon Thornton. He is really nice. I dont know if im excited or scare    bit of both i think. Im still holding out for my naturl BFP  

Em im serously thinking of shaving poppys bum   I had to bath her again coz she had clagnuts    Still dont think she will ever be house trained  

Lou good luck with your scan hun. 

Whooo Kate 6 days to go Im starting roughly the same time. AGGGGHHHHH panic panic     Lol The nurse who rang me yesterday said that she too was scared when she had to have IVF and inject herself  Think thats great least she knows what im going through.

Hi to everyone else  
Luv to all
sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Awww Lou, you got pg brain! dont worry hun, it never goes!!   hope you start to feel better soon, and buzzing with energy!!! 

Sally hope ds feels better soon, its horrible when they are ill, always wish it was yourself eh! 

Hope everyone is ok, we are going to watch Casino Royale tonight, dh was quite surprised I was so enthusiastic   

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Question......................

Right i know that ya have to drink at leats 2l of water but does it have to be water or anything?? Im drinking that sparkling perfectly clear at the mo. Is that ok or do i have to switch to peach water Cant drink water easy so what else is there?

Luv sally x x


----------



## aweeze

kateag said:


> Awww Lou, you got pg brain!


 well it's the only bloomin symptom Wiggle is blessing me with! Oh apart from the joys of constipation! Even the lactulose aint working . Think I'll be starting to wean off the steroids after the clinic visit on Tuesday and judging by the post on peer support I could be in for some nasty withdrawal effects - oh joy! 

Sally - ewww to the clagnuts! My cat used to get them and I hated having to get rid of them particularly as I find cat poo so much more offensive than doggie doo!

On the water question, I think that at this stage it's more about staying well hydrated so sparkling should be OK - you may find once you get to to EC that the bubbles in the sparkling water might add to the windypops that you'll no doubt get as side effects of the EC itself and the cyclogest. Do you drink squash at all? Dilute squash should be OK!

 for tomorrow

Lou
XX


----------



## *kateag*

I dont even think I want to ask what clagnuts are, so I am staying WELL out of that one!

And, yup, I didnt know you could have squash with water so even happier now! I drink tonnes of water and squash but didnt think that counted so been drinking the 2l of plain/sparkling water on top! No wonder I been visiting the loo more often than not!

Oh deary me, I have so much to learn!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Hope that you have all remembered your clocks

Someone obviously didnt let willow know about the clocks!

Kate at least you cant complain of being dehydrated lol!

Lou how r u feeling

Sally how r u how old is poppy??

Ruth hope that you and lil man are ok

Jeanette  for your scan tomorrow

Hayley  for your upcoming EC

Carrie  for your baseline on tuesday

Starfaith good news aout moving onto the next step

Ally good news on starting the pill

maz hopeur having a good weekend

love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Afternoon Ladies

Em - Kerecsen is fine thankyou but I think I may have a throat infection as its really hard to swallow and I have white dots at the back of my throat....But apart from feeling like I have a sword in my throat I am fine..  Hope your doing well Hun..

Lou - Hows you and wiggle Hun? Hope you got my pm the other day....

Kate - Not long now Hun....I bet your excited....

Well its a quick post from me as we are off out for dinner...

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Im so tired today thanks to bil. (just 18 ! and found pubs ) I have real trouble sleeping and when i drop off im awake about 2 hrs later then i just wake and dose all nite  . Just dropped off last nite as dh came bargin into the bedroom askin me if we had any cotton wool   ( he knows i dont buy it coz he scared of it   ) anyway turns out bil had walked to our house after being out all day to watch the england match and had had a fight, got no money left and wanted a taxi home     I came down to see if he was ok coz in dh's words " stu cut his hand open and it needs cleanin it bleeding everywhere" IT WAS A GRAZE   MEN! So i sent him packing with dh hoping my mum would give him an ear bashing when he got home  . But then that was it i was awake till 4am and thats without putting clocks forward   . Dh still in bed snoozing   He didnt even do the pits from last nite which he promised to do and im in a bad mood  . It doens help that its the nniversary today of my dad and ds is still bad   I suppose the good thing about the clocks going forward is i can open my bottle of wine an hr early  
Right moan over  

Em Poppy is 4 months old. Im wondering if i need to buy the stuff from the pet shop that gets rid of the smell of wee. Coz although i bleach it and we cant smell it im sure she will and thats why.

Lou my cat ( Fluffy persian ) used to get them too when she was little and i had to bath her too  

Kate im on the choc ice cream at the mo. Think its coz af is on her way coz i dont normaly eat anything sweet but hey its for a good cause   . Stilltrying to drink loads too. Might get the soda stream out   

Jeanette what time you having your scan? Im taking my sis for a scan at 10:45 so if i dont reply straight away its coz im in hospital not ignoring you.    

Ruth poor you my ds is the same hope you dont feel as bad as he does  

Hi to everyone else   Best go wash my pots. God i cant wait till we have paid this tx off i can get a new dishwasher  

Luv sally x x


----------



## 7sector

Hi Sally 

hope you feel a bitter better now and your son. my scan is at 11.45 tomorrow hun then i have to have blood test done but im hoping they will be able to see me a bit sooner so i can get the 12.30 coach otherwise i have to hang around at the coach station until 2.30 or even 4.30 dont want that. 

Jeanette


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, just a quickie 

sally, im with simon thornton too  he's great hey? 

the champagne didn't get finished, i only had 1 glass then fell sleep in the chair   
(dh said it my age  )

this clock thing has really thrown me, dh changed the bedroom clock whilst i was still asleep so i jumped outta bed at 9;30 thinking it was 10;30 but really (to me) it was only 8;30      

i'll be back later, loadsa love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## Guest

just one more thing, why have  i got a teddy saying angelic under my pic?

its ok i know now


----------



## wishing4miracle

today ive woken up with a cold.got ec tomorro will they stop ec
ie also got a big bruise coming where we did trigger jab,typical


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi hun im sure they wont stop ec. Im not suprised you have a cold think tx knocks it out of everyone. Guess i will be finding out soon enough 

Maz course your angelic but i think the nutty one suits you better  . We have only seen Simon once. Will he be the one doing ec and et? Hate talking to people face to face whenthey are gonna see my bits   

Em that pic of willow is so sweet.  

Im still so tired and i have got a cracking headache   had it yesterday too, dont get up with it just get it an hr after and cant get rid of it   Suppose it could be tiredness. Early nite tonite  

Luv to all 
sally x x


----------



## Guest

i dunno sally, im the same, how are you supposed to chat to someone when all you can think about is 'youve seen my lady garden  '

ive heard that simon is pretty hands on but i think they will have other people doing the procedure. to tell you the truth i dont mind who does it as long as ive been sedated first


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06   

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 27/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03    

wishing4miracle (Lister) stims 13/03 scan 24/03 EC 27/03    

Jetabrown (Lister) ES Stims 19/03 scan 23/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF stims 29/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) d/r 29/03 baseline 18/04     

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES D/R 30/03, baseline 05/04     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007 awaiting matching    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

How r u all

Just popping in as have a chat at 7pm and need to feed little willow and let her out too as dh is on a late shift!

Hayley  for EC tomorrow honey

Carrie  for your baseline scan tomorrow

Lou how r u  for your scan tomorrow       

Jeanette hope all is going ok for you, have u an idea when EC will be

Kate how r u doing honey how is boo only a few days to go til D/R 

Sally how r u doing honey 
hows poppy, just wondered how old she was when u got her and also did u train her on paper?
the vet told us that the best time to take her out was just after her dinner say 10 mins after

he also said that when u seem to have a good time with the training you tend to in a blip but not to worry

alexia how r u do come and share your news with us!
i have been stalking lol

Maria thinking of you honey 

starfaith, mouse hope ur both ok any news?

Rhonda i do hope that u get the ok to es again

Maz how r u

ruth how r u honey

[big hello to anyone i missed

I am still getting the awful af pains just no bleed i wouldnt mind the no bleed if i didnt have the pain argh

I have had a bit of a  day today i think cos its 4 weeks since bouncers op and i keep thinking this time 4 wks ago i dont know i seem to be coping worse with it since i went back to work and dont understand why

Willow is still being a little treasure tho
shes been sleeping for about 3 hrs 
am tempted to wake her up hehe so i can let her out and feed her lol
shes been having a good dream tho cos shes been smacking her lips no end wonder if it was something tasty!

Will catch up tomorrow with u all

EMxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hello girls! 

Em,   you are allowed to miss bouncer at any time hun. Give it time, glad willow is helping you though. She is so gorgeous!

Hayley, good luck tomorrow hun, fingers crossed for you. Let us know when you can.  

Carrie good luck for scan tomorro, will you be starting stimms as well??

Lou, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope wiggle gives a wave!!

Jeanette, did you manage to speak to anyone today?? 

Sally hope ds is on the mend, boo is ill with some bug now, says she has a sore throat and has been sick today and yesterday. 

Maria, how are you doing hun? xxxx

Maz, glad you got the teddy prob sorted! I want one! Hope you ok. xxx

Rhonda any news yet hun?? 

Sorry to anyone I have missed. Hope you are all ok. 

No news from me really, CANNOT wait to get off this goddamn pill!!!   Roll on friday!! 

Big hugs to everyone. xxxx


----------



## Guest

here you go kate, a teddy just for you


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi eveyrone
Took nero back to the vets today and he has the all clear. The vet in his loudest Irish voice so all the clinic could hear said "OH BE JESUS HE STILL HAS HIS TESTICALS"    Said he would only x-ray him if i had them chopped off    I said no way matey you leave my boy alone  .

Em poppy was 8 weeks when i got her and i buy those puppy training pads which she will use but she still does it where she likes   But saying that we have been out for a few hrs and she didnt do anything at all. GOOD GIRL lol.

Kate ds is fine now hun thanks for asking. I popped onto the lister board and saw about poor boo. Im suprised that she is on lucozade though i have always been told its bad if you have an upst tummy and being sick. There is something you can buy from the chemist to stop her becoming dehidrated but cant remember what its called and it comes in orange and blackcurrant.  

Jeanette how are you hun?I read your txt wrong yesterday thought that you only had 3-4 Big follies and the others were tiny   . Good luck with your scan tomorrow

Luv to all
sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, just quick. 

Maz thanks for my lovely teddy hun!!!  

Sally, its not the normal lucozade, its lucozade sport which is still and has the isotonics in there, which is the salts and sugars she needs to get her blood sugar level back up and re hydrated. She wont drink dioralite, which is what you are thinking of as it makes her sick. 

L.sport is what all the docs recommend for sickness bugs.
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Thanks Kate thats nice to know kids are always coming down with something lol

X x


----------



## caz nox

Wooo hoo! 

I am back from my scan and I am starting my puregon 300 on Thursday! Bring it on!


----------



## Martha Moo

carrie

fantastic news 

Kate hope the lucozade sport helps boo

i was told to have lucozade last summer when i couldnt keep anything down it was a last resort before admission and it worked a treat  it works for boo too

sally      at the vet!

AF has arrived   which means now i cant stim in may as the d/r hasnt worked gotta have another injection on 26th april and then wait 6 weeks can u believe it

Em


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Em, sorry to hear that the old witch has got you hun, good luck for when you can have your next injection xxx

Kate, sorry to hear that your little one isn't well, hope she gets better soon x

Tina xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies not long got back from ec.it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.i had 17 eggs!!!!!!we were going to split them 3 ays but then alittle later they decided not to as only 9 of them were mature enough for our treatment.so thats 5 for us and 4 for the other lady.hopefully all goes well tomorro when we get out phone call in the morn 
hayley


----------



## ~ MJP ~

So sorry Em, damn witch    !! 

Hayley that's fab news, everything crossed you'll have 5 fab embies tomorrow hun    

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Em, sorry to hear that hun. Bl**dy   really hope you get some good news next time. Thanks for the message for boo, Im hoping so too!! She hasnt been sick again thank god but she wont eat anything and is struggling to drink stuff as well. Im hoping she will be on the mend though. 

Hayley have replied on the other thread hun, but so pleased for you. Good luck tomorrow. 

Tina thanks for the message hun, she is so pleased that all the ladies "on the puter" are saying hello!

Carrie great news you can start hun!! Wooohooo!!

Hope everyone is ok, going to put boo to bed now so we can have dinner, cant eat in front of her when she's not!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

hey girls, just thought i'd pop on to show you my new hair colours 










i love it!!!! dh aint seen it yet, don't think he will be too happy but hey ho 

be back soon to chat, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh Maz!!! Thats cool!! 

Awww I want mine done!  

Im sure dh will like it!


----------



## Martha Moo

fab hair maz

love it

sure dh willl do too

Emxx


----------



## Guest

dh said it "isn't too bad" and that he wouldn't walk down the street with me!  
but do i care? noooooooooo   

hayley great news on ec, do you know yet how many have fertilised?         hopefully all of them  

awww em, fingers crossed dr will work this time 

kate, how boo hun? hope shes feeling better, and just a thought, if shes having trouble still keeping things down try arrowroot biscuits. they work a treat  

everyone else  and  

oh yea, i sent mum a piccy of my hair, she rang my brother and asked him why i wanted it blue n green, he said he didn't know so she has come to the conclusion that im having a mid life crisis   im only 26 for gods sake, dont you have to be about 50 to have one of those?  

loadsa love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz i wont miss you if i bump into ya at CARE   Looks cool. Is it extensions or colour?

Im waiting for af to come tomorrow but i bet she will be late. ( thats why the ticker still sayin few more days took it to the max   ) Got my bank statments through for past 6 yrs and with all the charges for unpaid things it comes to over £3000 so im gonna c if we can get it bac off them. Will be able to buy a carava to take kids away then   Or just blow the lot on taking them to disneyland paris  
Right i need sleep

Luv to everyone 
sally xx


----------



## sallyanne1

MOVE ME UP THE BOARD TO DOWN REG   IS IN DA HOUSE          Dont now what im excited for i gotta call the clinic to arange to go in today and get injection training    I feel   And dh isnt here he at work so i have to go alone   Im shaking like mad lol.
Will be back later to let you know how i get on

Luv to all
sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

[fly]                   [/fly]

*WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!! Not long to go now Mrs!!!*​


----------



## sallyanne1

Called the clinic and im going at 4pm for training   Im taking my auto injector just in case i can use it   Also Em i have my baseline scan booked for the 18th April day before my wedding anniversary  . Seems ages away but i know it will pass really quick. When do i start the water?? And the milk is when i start stimms ? I know been told 100000 times but im    I will be lucky if i can remember my name today   
Luv sally x x 

Oh Kate hun how is boo today? hope she is feeling better


----------



## sallyanne1

I DID IT I DID IT MY VERY FIRST D-REG INJECTION        I cant belive it you would be so proud of me. I was shaking soooo much the receptionist even asked if i was ok  . Nurse was fantastic   And i injected myself. I know everyone said nothing to it but untill you do it you dont belive them  . Anyway didnt feel a thing at all. Nothing at all  . Although i did nearly faint as i was pushing the fluid  in    The nurse said it was adrenalin had to sit on the bed for 5 mins    But im so proud of myself and NOW i feel excited about it all.
Apart from my mum who had me in tears. I rang her to tell her as i feel this is a really important day for me and im chattin away to her thinking she was listening to find she was having a convo with bil and then said oh got to go he wants his tea     I got off phone and cried. THANKS MUM FOR MAKING ME FEEL SPECIAL EH!! Glad i have got you girls for support coz i dont get any from her  
Anyone know when the side effects will kick in? And where is everyone?? 

Luv sally x x


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies, sorry i haven't been on here for a while. I've been reading your posts, but haven't had anything to report......................... until now!!!

I rang the clinic yesterday to get an update of what was happening with my tx. The nurse said she would check and ring back tomorrow.

She rang back today with some great news. She said she has sorted out some start dates, scan dates, ec and et dates. I can't believe it is happening now, it seems more real now.

I'm expecting AF to arrive around the 24th April. I'll start taking Buserline (is that how you spell it?? ) How long after AF do i start the down regging? My baseline scan is on the 11th June. Start stimming hopefully 15th June. Have scans on the 22nd and 25th June, ec on the 27th June and et on the 29th June. OMG it's so exciting!

Got to do my blood tests again cos it will be just over 6 months since my last.

I've decided to take the 2ww off work. The nurse also recommended doing it cos of the nature of my work.

Love Mouse xx


----------



## *kateag*

Thats great news Mouse! You can finally get started!!!       

Where is everyone tonight?? 
xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello i is here


----------



## *kateag*

How did it go hun Are you carrying precious cargo!?


----------



## sallyanne1

Awww no-one around today  

Hayley whats the news hun??


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hayley - 2 embies on board, well done!    

Maria xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

yep had 2 transfered today.one 4 cell and one 5 cell.feeling rather bloated and uncomfortable.wondering if ive gt traped wind or something.i got it right upto under my ribs.what can i do to help this


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Peppermint tea is good! When do you test, 10th March? xx


----------



## *kateag*

Well done you! I've no idea about the trapped wind, maybe someone can help? Im trying to think? A herbal tea is good but cant think which!

How are you feeling? And what is the official test date? You are always so _chiiiiiiiillled_!!! Give us some information!


----------



## *kateag*

Oh there you go! Peppermint!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

test day is 14 from ec.not heard of that before


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Doh!! 10th April    arn't i !!


----------



## *kateag*

10th March!!!! hahahaah!!


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate   With your start of D-Reg today hun. Im doing my second jab all on my own today   Gonna do them at 9am so i dont have to get up too early while the kids are off school. I have got up today with a really swallen throat though dosent hurt just feels like i have something stuck in it and i keep sneezin n got a headache. I hoping im not coming down with something and i hope its just a bite of stress   . How is boo feeling? Is she any better yet?

Hayley great news on your embies hun 

Jeanette has gone for ec today and im a bit worried about her as she is having a general. EC was at 7:30am she will have been on the bus all night and then she is wanting to catch the 4:30pm bus home. I told her to rest as soon as she gets home but i dont think she is able too   Bless her i couldnt do that  

Will be back later and let you know how i get on doing it alone with no nurse to watch me and tell me im doing it right   

Luv to all
Sally x x


----------



## wishing4miracle

dont talk about colds.ive had one all wk and i feel rough!!!!will it affect them?i keep sneezing


----------



## *kateag*

*Morning ladies!! I AM OFFICIALLY D/R'ing again!!! 

Alarm went off at 7.30 and I have done my first 2 sniffs, so please will you move me up the list Em? They think my baseline scan will be the 5th but waiting to see when af starts.

Sally, are you injecting to d/r then? I'm not sure how that works is it just one a day??

Hayley, Im sure sneezing wont affect the bubba's! Just go to bed with some hot honey and lemon and sleep it off if you can.

Hope everyone is ok!
*


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06   

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 27/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03    

wishing4miracle (Lister) stims 13/03 scan 24/03 EC 27/03    

Jetabrown (Lister) ES Stims 19/03 scan 23/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF stims 29/03    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) d/r 29/03 baseline 18/04     

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES D/R 30/03, baseline 05/04     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007 awaiting matching    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting blood results and counselling appt    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi Kate yes im injecting for d-reg. And yes just once a day. Im doing it at 9am so i dont have to get up too early  . Then when i start stimms i will do that at nite. I have to do it for 21 days before i get my baseline so its gonna be May before i stot stabbing myself lol.

Whooo looks real now i have moved up the board


----------



## *kateag*

Oooooh Ta Em that was quick!!

21 days of d/r'ing?? Wow! Thats a long time eh!!! Im quite glad I am just sniffing, as it should only last til about the 18th April! (Fingers crossed touch wood 2 magpies and all that!)

x


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, 

dunno whats up with me today, im on a bit of a downer. nothings happened its prob just the weather  

kate, day 1 hey? before you know it you will be having ec  

sally, you downregg longer cos you should be on a cd 1 start, care put eggsharers on cd 1 start, cos im not eggsharing now im on cd21 start  
congrats on doing your first injections  

hayley, put your feet up and relax why you can   im sure the bubbas will be just fine  

i cant believe its only nearly 11, it feels like hours ago i took brandon school  
right im gonna get off my ass and clean, maybe that will get me motivated.

chat to you all later, hugs, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Aw Maz its not like you to sound down.  

Stuff the cleaning and go out for some lunch with someone! Thats what I plan to do today now boo is better!

Does Brandon break up for easter today?? 

Cheer up hun!


----------



## Guest

hi kate, yea its brandons last day  

i aint got anyone to go out to lunch with   everyones too busy.

i think its prob the hour we lost too thats getting to me cos im going bed later but getting up earlier, im looking forward to some decent sleep during the next 2 weeks.

ive just baked some cakes to keep me busy and washed up and tidied round and its still only 11;46!!! 

im glad boo is feeling better, its horrible when the kiddies are poorley aint it? theres nothing you can do to help them feel better (it makes me feel guilty)
i love the pic you've got up of her, she is such a stunner


----------



## *kateag*

Aww thanks hun! That was xmas morning!! 

Brandon will be home with you all next week so you 2 can go for lunch together!! I forgot about the clocks, its so nice to have extra light in the evening though, not that it will help today in this weather!! Its doing the proverbial at the mo!! 

Im glad she is better too! Was so horrible seeing her so poorly, she never ever sleeps during the day and would never say she didnt want to go to nursery so I knew she was poorly, annoyed the doc didnt spot anything on tuesday though. Hopefully these antibiotics will shift it quickly though. 

What cakes you baked?? Everyone keeps saying about making cakes, I must try Miranda's recipie soon!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz i know what you mean about the missing hr. I dont feel the best today and im so tired. Got loads to do but no energy. Think its my throat coz its starting to hurt now  

Can i only take paracetamol or can i take nurofen too?? Feel dizzy then i stand up too and my head bangs. More than likely my blood pressure dropping when i stand. Im gonna have a lazy day today house work can wait. Dh on nights tonite so early nite without any pressure


----------



## Guest

kate, i just did the basic recipe.
4 oz each of butter/flour and casting sugar and 2 eggs.
they are lovely and quick (and going down a treat  )

sally, i dont think you can take anything other than paracetamol. try ringing bev im sure she will tell you. personally im gonna try that forehead stuff or lavinder oil on the temples is sposed to be good.
i also saw something in lloyds pharmacy that im gonna ask my con about, its a mini tens machine for headaches, its made by solpadien and thats a good brand! at the min its on offer for £9.99 instead of £39.99.

i think im gonna set my alarm and get on the settee with a blanket, maybe a little nap will make me feel better  

xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Where is everyone   its been really quiet over the past couple of days   Hope everyone is ok.

Does anyone know if its a side effect of buserilin to get a bad throat? Dont know if the symptoms im getting are down to d-reg or throat infection   But im sooooo tired. Early nite plenty of paracetamol. Fingers crossed i will feel better tomorrow.

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hello girlies. 

Hope everyone ok, it quiet on here nowadays.  

Sally, no idea about the sore throat hun but there are a lot of bugs going round at the mo, stupid weather. Hope you feel better tomorrow. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

 to you all

there seems to be some nasty bugs around atm which is part the reason i have been quiet!

Just popping by to say a quick 

kate and sally fab news on you now both d/r  

Mouse fab news that things are moving along for you  you get the confirmation soon

kelly where r u hope ur ok

alexia thinking of you

Lou hope ur ok have a fab time at the meet this weekend

oh and before i go we have a birthday girl on the thread this week

Kates birthday is on sunday (sorry to point it out!)

i have started a birthday thread for her

heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90126.msg1251861#msg1251861

Hope she has a lovely day and heres to getting two happy birthday mummy cards next year  or who knows even 3!

Anyway, my news is not much i have been poorly for 3 days with sinusitis
oh and throw the wicked witch into the equation so felt rotten

today dh booked a holiday omg mostly cos i could have throttled the locum gp 
it turned out he was my gp when we started ttc 15 yrs ago and thats mainly why we left his surgery because of his dismissiveness altho i never mentioned ttc to him i was fuming when i came out

anyway we are going 4 weeks tomorrow 
he then bought me 2 outfits as i have lost weight recently and all my clothes are too big lol

when we got home i fed willow
and shes been sick
she did this yesterday also after her evening feed
i rang steve who is a little bit worried but to observe her over the weekend and see how she is if she does it again we will have her checked out by the vet on monday

as in his words we are taking no chances with her dh wanted to call the vet tonight but shes her normal self just her final feed

will be around over the weekend to catch up more

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Awww Em! Im all hormonal you know! Dh just asked me what was wrong!!   (you started me off!!) Thank you. 

I hope Willow is ok, maybe she is eating something funny in between lunch and dinner? (chewing a blanket or something!?) Im not very good with dogs, so I hope she gets better over the weekend!

Where are you going on holiday? And you really should have throttled the locum, would have been so much fun!  
Get well soon Em,  

Hope everyone is ok. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

aaaaw sorry kate 

willow will be fine i think
my mum thinks its a psychological thing like u left me and i am gonna make sure u dont do it again!

she has ended up getting twice as much fuss from dh which is a good thing 

i think miss bouncer is telling her all the right tricks


sending big hugs to you and boo

Emxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Oh Kate, you're an Aries just like me!! It was my birthday last Friday!!
  HAPPY BIRTHDAY for Sunday sweetie!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Aw   for last friday hun! 

Em, hope you get sorted with Willow, I love how clever dogs are!!! Cracks me up!!! 

Dh and Holly have gone off shopping (she is desperate to tell me her secrets  ) so I have the place to myself! Wooohoooo!! Feeling a bit iffy this morning, like someone has pulled my plug out! My head is all  !! Just hope that means the d/r working!!

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

i just dont know whats wrong with me at the mo.ive ben ill all of this wk.im having pains whilst breathing in in my sides and over my shoulders,im constantly feeling bloated and uncomfortable.this morn when i went to toilet i came all over funny and being on the verge of being sick i thought i was going to pass out.im woorried im getting ohss.any of you ladies been like this?


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate have left you a mesage on you B/day thread. I dont seem to be having any symptoms at the mo or dont think i do cant tell with this bloody virus i have got   

Anyone know is it normal for af to stop when d-reg starts?? I was normal on thurs but heavy through the night and normal fri day but then eve hardly anything at all. Just slight very slight spotting   The nurse did say to me that everyone is different and that some women are longer some are shorter but most stay the same. Im worried in case its not working i though it would be a heavy af to get rid of the lining  

Rhonda Happy birthday for last fri hun   

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hayley I have no idea about the ohss hun, have you called the emergency number on the pink form? Hope you will be ok. 

Sally thanks hun, Im going to look tomorrow!! I'm not sure about AF cos I have to wait for af to start when I am d/r'ing but it is shorter and lighter for me, so I would say its ok. Hopefully someone who does the same style tx as you will be able to help. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hayley

i cant help with your query with ohss
all i will say is to make sure that you are drinking plenty of water
and if it continues contact your clinic
if its out of hours they should have an out of hours number then call that it could be related to your cold but maybe not keep an eye on it sweetie

sally not sure on your question maybe post or search on peer support am sure similar questions have come up before

kate oooh lets hope that dr is working
bless boo 

maz hope ur feeling brighter today

Lou have a fab time hun

ruth hows u hun

love to everyone 

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Is everyone out at the pub today!? So quiet!!! 

Hope everyone is ok, Em how's Willow this evening?? 

Sally hope the throat is ok, and you feeling better about af now. 

Hayley hope you feeling better

Lou, hows you hun Hows wiggle!?

Rhonda, any news on tx yet hun??

Maz, has having Brandon home cheered you up??!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Throat getting worse   i have HUGE YELLOW blisters on my tonsils and my glads are bigger than tennis balls   . As for af i posted on peer support and it seems its quite normal so thats good  . Im keeping dosed up on paracetamol at the mo. Is that all i can take even though im just d-regging? Paracetamol doesnt really do anything could do with some nurofen  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

I think its just paracetemol hun, but Im not 100% sure. Sounds like tonsilitis or the such? Maybe you could get a docs appointment for monday? Hope you get better soon. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

morning girls

Sally i agree with kate

i would go and see ur gp about your throat

also contact your clinic re the nurofen am sure they will be able to advise

Kate i hope u have a lovely day sweetie

wishing carrie a  too

heres a link to her birthday thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90190.0

Lou hope u had a fab time at the meet
look forward to hearing the gosip

be back later!

update on willow
well she had a poorly tum last night so think it was a bug she went to sleep early so i had an early night
shes running around like a maniac after we booked an appt with the vet
DH still wants her to go to be checked over i tell ya shes runing around like a loon am sure somethings gonna get broke
so shes back on top form lol

catch up later
Emxx


----------



## 7sector

Morning Girls

well thankfully i feel much better this morning. i felt so rough last night.i started the cyclogest last night what does this do and how long are you on it for? hope i dont get sideeffects so far on the drugs not had any. 

Im worried about my babies today not being with me and not knowing if they have grown since yesterday.so wish i could phone the lab and check on them for reassurance.

have a good day kate. i may do some baking with my kids today after heading shops to get some stuff.

Jeanette


----------



## starfaith

Hello everyone.   Well it has been one week & two days now. No match yet. I'm really hoping to get a call by the end of next week. . Then I know all will start to happen. I rush to the phone as soon as I get home from work to check for messages. Well a big fingers crossed.....  
Sallyanne your getting on nicely. Won't be long now.
jeanette Hows things going with you. Where are you at? Well just a waiting game now. Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## starfaith

Jeanette I have just read where you are at now. Silly me hope all is well. xxxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi starfaith.

im actually at the end of my cycle now. i had my e/c done on friday. got 11 top quality eggs 6 for me and 5 for my donor. had call from lab yesterday to say all 6 have fertilised and doing fantastically well. so it sunk into dh today that all though the embryos are not inside me yet he is actually a daddy. i so hope this good luck last for him. 

i then asked him if he realises he s not only a daddy but a daddy to 6 he almost fell out off bed as didnt think of that. lol

my E/T is either tomorrow or wednesday if they go to blast. 

good luck i was at work when had my call about match d/h took it and was so excited.

Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF           Scan 27/03  

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

wishing4miracle (Lister)  Testing 10/04     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03    

Jetabrown (Lister) ES EC 30/03 ET 02/04 or blast transfer 04/04    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF stims 29/03 Scan 04/04    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) d/r 29/03 baseline 18/04     

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES D/R 30/03, baseline 05/04     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES early 2007 awaiting matching (tx may  )    

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting matching    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

I have just updated the list (best of my knowledge) if anyones details are incorrect then let me know and i will update them 

Jeanette  for ET

Mouse and starfaith  that you both get a match v v soon       

sally and kate hope that you are both doing ok on the D/R

Kate and carrie hope ur having  today

we have another birthday on the thread tomorrow
here is a link to hayleys birthday thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90226.0

Hayley hope u r feeling much better today honey

Lou hope u and wiggle are well

ruth hope u and kerescen are ok

sorry to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Not sure if im doing anything wrong but my jab hurt today  I felt the needle go it and the liquid and it stung  Wonder if its coz im not well

Jeanette <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm080LDGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







For tomorrow hun. Bet you are so excited i know i would be. How are you feeling? I saw on the other thread you have a bit of pain? Hope you are ok hun.

Kate hope you are having a wonderful birthday hun 

Starfaith can you not ring your clinic and bug them?? I would  

Hayley how are you feeling hun? Hope you are feeling better

Em poor willow having an upset tummy. Hope she is ok now. Its typical that they all of a sudden become well again just as you have rung the vets 

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies, just a quicky!!

Thank you for all my messages, I have had a wonderful day, I have been spoilt rotten!!! 

Will post properly tomorrow!

Hugs to all!!!

Me
xxxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi sally

im really excited yeah cant wait. i was just discussing with kate actually as it may not go ahead tomorrow as they are hoping to do blast on wed i would love that but really happy with either. dh wants 2 embies put back in case 1 fails to grow. i was told if it goes to blast they will only put back 1. so wondered if the final decision is down to them or me. i know 2 can cause multiple pregnancy which can lead to prob vut if you dont try you dont know that its a risk you take.

hope your feeling better today i had really bad trapped wind last night and felt so ill.

i cant wait to get the call from the lab in the morning ill text you and say either way whats happening 

Jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1

So does blast give you a better chance of getting a BFP? dont know anything about it as you prob guessed the other nite when i called it a bio     I want 2 back because the chances of a multiple birth arent that high are they?? As for my throat it feels a bit better just my glands really hurn and are swollen so it hurts to move my head. But good excuse to eat ice cream   . Cant wait to hear from you tomorrow. I will be up from 8:30 anyway to get my jab done. And where was that pic taken?? You will have to send me that 1 it looks nice. Is it your wedding day??

Luv sally x x


----------



## Dolphin01

Evening ladies


Well its been an awful day today....My father in law passed away in the early hours of the morning.....I am feeling so heart broken because since my father died 6 years ago he has been the closest father figure to me....I can't believe he has gone...There was no warning and I just can't get to grips with the fact we will never see him again....
And then I think if I am feeling like my heart is breaking imagine how DH is feeling...They were so close...And my Mother in law,they had been together for over 50 years....

I just wish I could help DH...I wish I could take away his pain...  

I am sorry for bringing a downer to things but I really do feel heart broken....

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MissSunshine

Oh Ruth......  

I don't know what to say, just want to give you and DH a huge      thinking of you both at this very difficult time.

Lots of love, Rhonda.xxxx

P.S.    to you Kate and Carrie.xxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Ruth Hunni          Im so sorry hun. Its so hard loosing someone so close to you. All you can do is be there for eachother hun.

Luv to the both of you and dh's family
Sally x x


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Ruth, I know that you don't know me, but I want to let you know that I'm sorry about your loss        

Tina xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ruth

I am so sorry to hear about your FIL

    

my thoughts are with you lee and his family

love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Ruth I am so sorry to hear your news. Im thinking of you & dh.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Oh Ruth i'm so sorry sweetheart    Big big hug  

Maria xxx


----------



## caz nox

Ruth, 

I am so sorry. Keep strong. 

Carrie


----------



## Guest

ruth, i know no words i say can help so i'll send you loads of                                  

loadsa love hunni, maz xxx


----------



## Guest

i kinda feel guilty posting here with good news when ruth is going through such a sad time  

dh's test results are back and he does NOT have the cf gene    

so i should start dr about may 4th ish (give or take a few days)      

im soooo happy  

love to you all (with a bit extra to ruth  ) maz xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

That's brilliant Maz! At last you can get going, so pleased for you hun  

Lots of   coming your way!

Maria xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies
im in a rush but couldnt run and not post for Ruth and her DH

I am so sorry to hear about your father in law.   

Nic x

( + fab news Maz!)


----------



## caz nox

Fab news maz!


----------



## sallyanne1

Great news Maz you can get started at last hun  

Luv sally x


----------



## *kateag*

Brill news Maz! Roll on May Af!!

xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate what did yo get up to yesterday?? Glad you got spoilt although i did see your post on the lister board saying you were a year closer to being 30   AND WHATS WRONG WITH BEING 30     How is d-reg going any side effects?? Im tired but think its late nites and early mornings and im a bit emotional feel like crying at the silliest of thing    lol but so far so good day 5 only 16 more to go  
Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya, I had a lovely day shopping!!! Absolutley shattered!! Nothing wrong with being 30 hun honest!  

D/r'ing is a bit oooh errr at the mo!!! Like you I am crying my eyes out at the slightest thing! I was reading a story to boo and it had a sad bit and I had tears in my eyes!!! Adverts, programmes, whatever and I am off   dh finds it hilarious!!

Im not too tired but I am having a few headaches and some hot flush moments!! I dont care as long as its working! Im a bit worried though because af was meant to be here today, so I could go for baseline scan on thursday but it hasnt arrived, and the clinic is closed over easter so what will they do? Will they leave me to d/r over the weekend, and call me in tuesday morning, or will they call me in thurs anyway even if af only starts tues/wed Anyone!

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Maz

thats absolutely fantastic news

its only a month away

woohoo 

well done on quitting the weed too sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate i havent got a clue   They might keep you sniffing till tuesday. Best ring them Thurs morning and see what they say. As for crying at silly things i read on the Neighbours web site ( Auz one coz they ahead and im impatient   ) and stingray dies     OH NO lol And i took dh back to the hospital today to get his dressing changed on his leg and the bloody nurse wouldnt let me in wiv him so i ended up shouting at her in a packed out casualty    DONT MESS WITH A HORMOANAL WOMAN


----------



## starfaith

Morning Sallyanne. I'm not sure wether to call them or not. My nurse always seems to get at me. But I bet knowing her she hasn't even started looking. She is quite forgetful she will just say I will call you okay.... So I suppose I just have to keep waitng maybe give it until friday then that will be two weeks. I didn't expect it to be over night but I just don't know how long it will take. Once this is done We are full steam ahead. I babysat my nephew Lennon (3) & my niece Madison 2 months for the night last night It was a lovely feel having them at home. Then getting them ready this morning taking Lennon to Nursery & now Maddy is just having a little nap xxx Bless.. I love how hubby is with them. I can't wait...   
Jeanette that is fantastic news. I feel all will be well.... . xxxx
Ruth sorry for the loss. Life is so hard for us as it is. It's not fair.... 
good morning to all. xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

God i have had problems with my injection today  . As i put the needle in the bottle it was bubbling and i drew up the liquid and took needle out and it was full of air   So i put needle back it n tried again but same thing happened so i threw it. Got next on out and it tred to happen with that too. I always draw up slow but i had to do it extra slow today   And it stung again on the right side. Im writing it down each time it stings and if it does it again on the right im sticking to the left  .
Taking the kids on a picnic today even though its RAINING   I knew it would. Its typical all the lovely sun we have had. I plan something and it rains  

Starfaith you sound like me. Im always shall i sharnt i. I dont like bothering people especially when i think they are busy but when i do then im pleased i have   . When me and dh had our dd ( now 3 ) i couldnt belive how good he was. And the thing that i love him the most for is that not once has he treated the other 3 any different than her. OH GOD THESE HORMONES ARE TURNING MY BRAIN TO MUSH I FEEL ALL LOVEY DOVEY TO DH    lol.
Anyway off to make the sandwiches for picnic. Im taking a flask of coffee keep my old bones warm eh kate  
Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

to the coffee!

Star is the nurse looking for a recipient for you? Is that what you are waiting for? I would wait til Thursday (as its Good Friday) if you havent heard anything. Good luck. 

Sally enjoy your picnic. Its a bit grey here now. 

Where is everyone?

xxxx


----------



## starfaith

Yes I am waiting for a recipient who is cmd positive. I had pneumonia as a child so I have to be matched with somebody who is positive for having a bug also. (Flu bug) Jo told me about one in five will have it. So I don't know how long it will take. I knew it might take a little longer. But everyone hates waiting. Oh well never know she may call today  But I doubt it. .... Fingers crossed.... I am just about to put a load of washing out now. Weather doesn't seem to bad here in Salisbury... I have the dentist later what fun. Then the doctors this afternoon. What a lovely day off... Lol..  
Sallyanne you should get one of the beer garden umbrella's Lots or room....ha ha


----------



## *kateag*

Ah I see, I would still call anyway! 

Its now raining here, didnt last long, I should have stayed quiet!! 

Sally hope the picnic is going ok!

Em, hows Willow now? Anymore sickness?

Lou, hope you and Wiggle doing ok. xxx

Alexia, where are you woman!

Caz, hows things? You have been very quiet lately. 

Maz hope you are ok and still floating on  

Ruth, hope you and dh are doing ok. You are probably feeling like you arent on this planet at the moment, but we are all here for you.x

Miranda, hope the no smoking is going ok?

Jeanette good luck for tomorrow!

Erm.... probably missed a few! Sorry!!

Af is now here! So fingers crossed I will have the baseline scan done this week still - could be stimming by Good Friday!

xxxx


----------



## starfaith

yes I might phone after lunch. Just been to the dentist it started to rain on the way to tesco's. After I said it was okay here also. . Have taken all the net curtains down & washed them. Just chilling now having lunch.
Sally I think you will be fine after all. sun's coming out...


----------



## caz nox

Hiya, 

Been ok - been a bit down I think it is the hormones - am going to book off next week and might try and get the rest of the week off. I did not realise how hard this was going to be!! 

Anyway - I have another scan tomorrow and fingers crossed there are lots of follicles.


----------



## *kateag*

Aw hope you doing ok hun. How was your 1st scan?? Not long to go. 

Hope you had a lovely birthday. x


----------



## caz nox

Kate - hope you had a lovely birthday too! Mine was lovely, very low key and of course very sober! 

First scan was fine and now on 200ui Puregon and feeling very swollen - I can feel my ovaries growing and starting to feel sore so looking forward to see what is going on in there tomorrow!! 

I see you are DR - how is it going?


----------



## *kateag*

Yup sober one here as well! Who would have thought I would be putting myself through temp menopause on my 26th!!! 

Glad its going well hun, and the swollen feeling has to be a good sign!! D/R is going ok, no major side effects except hormones!! Hoping to go for my baseline scan this week, but not sure yet. Will you get e/c date tomorrow? 

xxxx


----------



## caz nox

I am hoping to get my date tomorrow - I have booked off next week we get it as special paid leave so quite lucky really. I am in work tomorrow which I am ok now - I had a bit of a tearful moment today but that has now passed. 

One thing - which I feel guilty about is that i have eaten chocolate - I have such a sweet tooth and i know I should avoid sugar - I have been good on everything else like water, protien, milk etc 

Hubby has been teatotal with me and been so good and he has written on the calender when he will be boozing next which is Friday the 13th!


----------



## *kateag*

Why do you have to avoid sugar I've never heard that before


----------



## caz nox

It says it in Zita West to avoid basically all crap!! which I cannot do at all. 

Ohhhh - I just had a big bubble of excitment in my belly! I could be pregnant again in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Oh god hun, try not to take everything to heart. Im sure there are ladies out there who do everything spot on, but there are also ladies who dont and go on to get the BFP, so try not to beat yourself up over some chocolate. Try and avoid caffine though. 

And keep that bubble!! Will beat off any sugar worries!!!

I just ate 2 cookies and I really didnt need to, Im more than bloated so it will do me no good at all, but these sniffs are making me someone very strange!!

Not long to go hun!!!
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I am sooooo sooooo tired. And feel like crying for no reason. Dont mind if its the only symptom i get. Oh and forgetful. My dd wanted a ribina ice lolly today and i asked for it and the ice cream man asked me which flavour as there was 2 and for the life of me i couldnt remember what blackcurrent was called   So i said i want the ribina flavoured one     And then got a fit of the giggles. I dont think he was impressed so good job my sister was there to tell him which 1   
Got a bruise off my injection today    Had a great time today though. Stayed dry for us just a little cold at times.And poppy puppy ( 4 month old shih tzu ) was barking and growling at everything that moved !   Dogs, peopl, leaves   her own shadow   

Starfaith did they have to do a special blood test to find out you were cmd posative? Or is it in the rutine blood tests that they take when you es?
Luv sally x x


----------



## starfaith

Hey there Sallyanne. 
It was normal blood tests that that do. I had to pop to the doc's today had to see a different one as mine on holiday. I didn't know her at all. But she asked about the ivf. Must have read it quickly on computer. She said it is called cmv. Its quite common she said so hopefully i shouldn't have to wait much longer. I just wanted to burst in to tears  I just feel a little low. It's hard without my mum also. I Have had a lovely weekend off work & I'm back tommorrow. I feel as though I don't want to go. But I have to it will be fine. Maybe I'm just having a downer few days . I didn't call the nurse either still worried she might be annoyed with me calling. The things we all have to go through.... . If only the nurses didn't make you feel like that.. . Well thats my moan done I think.. Glad the picnic went well..


----------



## sallyanne1

The reason im asking is coz i had pneumonia when i was 2 and wondering if i shold be tested  .
I think the waiting is the worst part. Least when you get matched then you know its happening. And i hear ya in the nurse thing   Im lucky at my clinic they are all fantastic but at casualty they aint or 1 wasnt. End of the day its ment to be the "careing proffesion" Where is your mum hun? I dont get a huge support off my mum half the time i think she isnt interested but if i need her i know she's there. Sorry you are feeling low hun    

Ds has just come in crying his eyes out. Has been head buted in the mouth by a friends dog and cut all his gum open and wobbled his tooth. The ammount of times he has had thigs happen to that tooth. First he fell off his bike and almost knocked it out had to go see an emergancy dentist. 3 days after he got punched in it ( accident ) and again emergency dentist and now this and the bloody thing still hasnt come out   Poor baby lol


----------



## starfaith

Well they should have already tested you for it all if you are donating eggs.its just a flu bug. If the recipient hasn't had it she could become really ill during pregnancy. Well thats what they told me. 
My mum died 3yrs in June. Suddenly from cancer aged 54. After the post mortem they said she would have only lived 10days. It has broken all of our hearts. I have 4bro's & 2 sisters....  . 
I would imagine your was oky then. They would have found something if not .


----------



## sallyanne1

Awwww starfaith hun    My dad died 8 yrs ago March 25th was the funeral 1st April so its been a really emotional time for me. He was 52 and was lung cancer. I was such a daddys girl ( even though he was my step dad dont know my real dad he was the closest thing ) Any problems dad would sort them. And he never got to know ds properly either as he was only a few weeks old when he died. The hardest thing was that he didnt know he was dying   He thought terminal ment he would live for another 10 yrs or more. And i was with him when he died. My mum wouldnt and i didnt want him to be on his own or with strangers. Hardest thing i have ever done in my life.


----------



## Tina xx

Sallyanne, 

I'm so sorry that you had to go through that, it must have been so hard for you and I can't imagine having to go through it.      I don't know what else to say  

Tina xx


----------



## *kateag*

Where is everyone lately? 

Hope you all ok. Somebody speak!

x


----------



## Dolphin01

Morning Ladies

I just wanted to say thankyou so much for all your hugs and well wishes....They do mean alot....

Kate - You are right me and DH feel like its not real and we are on another planet....but there is always something that brings us crashing down to earth...Hope you are feeling OK Hun with the D-redging...

Maz - That is great news that DH is not a carrier...really pleased for you and hope you get what you deserve....

Well thats it from me but Thankyou again to everyone...

Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

Just had a horrible experience - I needed another HIV blood test and they made me go to antenatel care to have it. There were bumps and smiles everywhere - I just wanted to cry. I had to go on my own so no hubby to cuddle me. It was awful. 

Carrie


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww Carrie hun some people just dont think do they. Im sorry hun thats horrid  

Well i feel awful today   . Did my injection not only did it hurt but it bled too   My (.)(.) are hurting too i have a pain in my neck so it hurts to turn my head   my head feels like it doesnt belong to my body, I feel so so tired my legs wont work and im in a bad mood   but want to cry  . Dh not helping coz he laughing at me so i keep hitting him which makes me feel better   I felt very faint today doing my jab because it hurt and im now dreading doing them. Its such a big difference from when i started. I didnt feel a thing so why now  . I havent even been doing it a week yet and i have to do these till at least the 18th and then stimms too dont think i can cope with it. Sorry for the moan but im feeling really down today  
luv sally x x


----------



## caz nox

Woooo hoooooo
Just had my scan and there are 24 follicles!!!!! I have to go back on Sat for a scan and then EC on Tue and ET on Fri. We have decided to have ICSI with AH!!! 
I am so excited!


----------



## *kateag*

Sally sorry to hear the injections are causing you probs hun, I have no idea what to suggest cos I am sniffing, maybe someone will be able to help. I hope you feel better soon. Keep hitting dh - its what I do too!!!  

Caz, just replied on the easter bunnies, but Well Done!!! You must be over the moon!! How long have you been stimming for?? Roll on tuesday! Sorry to hear about the HIV test, they did that with me when they sent me to have a scan to see if I def had pco, scanned in the pregnancy scanning room, in a room full of happy smiley faces. Idiots. 

Ruth hope you and dh are doing ok, Sending my love to you both. 

Im getting nervous about tomorrow now, this is the stage it all went wrong last time, cysts showing, no follies grew blah blah!! 
xxxx


----------



## caz nox

Sally - I felt like poo while down regging - just horrible. Have you got any Aloe Vera?? that cools down the injeciton place and makes it feel much better. You are nearly there - keep positive!


----------



## sallyanne1

24 follies   whooo MRS CHICKEN   thats great news good luck for ec and et hun
I have brought some lanacane hope it helps. Dh is a swine and keeps making me laugh when i want to be grumpy  . 
I have brought some Radox Calming soak so i hope it works lol im gonna soak in the bath till im like a prune or till i drain out the hot water tank which ever makes me feel better  

What is it tomorrow kate? Sorry hun my brain has turned to mush and doesnt hold any info at the mo  

Jeanette hope all is well with you hun and you have 2 embies on board.

And what does everyone think of this single transfer thing I want 2 back can i insist? I have been on loads of different boards and the amount of twin preg is so minimal


----------



## *kateag*

Tomorrow is the baseline scan hun!!! 

Hope the bath helps, I was like you last night, and a long hot bath and a trashy gossip mag and I felt much better!! 

I have been reading a bit on this SET thing, and I dont think it will affect any of us in our tx, it wont come into play that quickly. I think we will all get our 2 embies transferred. I personally think its wrong to give clinics a limit on the percentage of twin pregnancies they can have in a year. I also think they need to look at the guidelines for only having 1 put back, as 1 may be better for one woman, but not for another. 

If I am wrong about this then Im sure someone will correct me, but I think its going to take a while to get it all up and running. I hope. 
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Sorry Kate my eyes are in backwards today  i have just seen your ticker    Hope evrything goes well for you hun. Im sure you will be fine this time and you will be on stimms tomorrow nite


----------



## *kateag*

I hope so! I really really really want to get some follies this time! 

I start on 150 menopur last time and they said they will start me on a higher dose this time, so wondering what I will start on. Also wondering when I will be in for the second scan. 


Sorry, just wondering out loud!!

Em's you ok?? You have been very quiet lately??

Sally dont worry hun! Im bad after 5 days of d/r so you are totally forgiven!!
xxxx


----------



## Guest

hello girls 

kate try not to worry too much about tomoro, im sure it will go fine and there will be lots of follies    

sally, sorry to hear the injections are giving you jip, my advise? look at a cute baby pic when doing an injection, maybe it will hurt less when you can see what your trying to acheive?  

caz, way to go with all them follies, looks like easters coming early for you  

this set thing is getting on my (.)(.) it isn't fair for us to have to pay the same amount of cash for a lower success rate   it should be an individual choice between the con and yourself.

i havent really got much to say, i rang the clinic about dh's bloods and also got the genetics center to fax them a copy of the results. they just said to sit tight and i will hear from them.
im still going strong on the no smoking front, i spent most the day at my bro's salon and they are all smokers, but i handled standing outside with them smoking very well  
the patches are horrible. they stop my cravings but since ive been on them i wake up at 4 in the morning them cant get back sleep til after 6. i daren't take it off before bed cos my morning craving is the worst  

love n hugs to you all, maz xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Well done Maz! The first few days are the worst cos you forget you are quitting! You doing really well!!

Glad things are moving forward for you, I agree about the SET thing. I just posted on the thread and asked when it will come into effect and Tony has said nothing will be decided before October 2007, so hopefully shouldnt affect any of us. 

I do agree that it should be different for each lady. They cant keep grouping things and doing it all by percentages and figures. 

Grrrr, they should let a room full of d/r'ing ladies loose on them, then they would know what to do!!  

Well done on the smoking though hun, do your lungs feel any clearer yet? (Mine still dont and I havent smoked since jan 30th!  )
xxxx


----------



## Guest

no kate they dont, this is gonna sound horrible but whilst i was smoking i would cough up nasty stuff and clear my lungs every morning so there prob aint much clearing to do  

october for eset? im glad it shouldn't affect us but its still out of order for other girls  

hows boo coping with phsyco mum?    

take care hun, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Yeah, good old smokers cough eh! I keep taking big breaths to see if I can fit anymore air in, and nothing feels different! Im sure I am a hell of a lot healthier though so I'll try and stay a non smoker!! 

Im not actually snappy with boo at all, its everyone else that annoys me!! She just cracks me up so any mood Im in goes! At dinner today she said to dh, we were meant to pop in and see you today daddy but mummy had a stress at you!!   bless her!! Im trying my best to keep it all normal and hidden, not doing any baby talk in front of her. 

Hows Brandon? You enjoying having him home? 

Even dh knew about the SET thing today, I must admit I didnt know til I logged on here, but it has gone mad, everyone seems to be against it from what I can see. Hopefully it will affect how the HFEA goes about it?

xxxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls

i have posted on other board 

Jeanette 

well done caz nox


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi-ya my lovelies,

Just a real quick message as I've not long got home. I had a call from my clinic today, and they are letting me be an Egg Sharer again!!!!   I am just so happy. The nurse is going to get in contact with my previous recipient,a nd see where she is in regards to tx, and if she wants to go ahead with me again, if not then she will look at their data base and hopefully get me matched!!! I'm so excited......lets hope it's 3rd time lucky for us!!

Kate   for your baseline scan tomorrow, got my fingers crossed that you'll be able to move onto stimms!   

Caz  WOW!!   24 follies, sounds like you've got a bumper crop there!  

Maz Well done on the not smoking. You should be very proud of yourself!! Keep it up my love. 

Well ladies, I'm going to get off to bed now, I'm bl00dy shattered, but the Easter Hols have started now, so I can't complain!!

Will catch up properly tomorrow, love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Rhonda thats brilliant news hun!! Really pleased for you!!! Fingers crossed you wont be waiting long! Enjoy the easter break!! 

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES  Testing 13/04     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF stims 29/03 Scan 07/04 EC 10/04 ET 13/04    

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES D/R 30/03, baseline 05/04 Stims 10/04 scan 16/04     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) d/r 29/03 baseline 18/04     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES May     

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting matching    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sory i havent been around but i have been reading

Kate  for your baseline scan i hope that ur able to start stimming very soon       

Maria hope ur doing ok

Nic hope all is ok with u

Sally how is the D/R going

Carrie fab news on the scan oh folly dolly!
may they continue to grow grow grow

Lou hope u and wiggy are ok

maz how r u sweetie

Rhonda fab news on being able to share again fantastic news

mouse and starfaith hope u both hear good news on matching soon

Jeanette  for the 

a big  to anyone i missed

No real reason for not posting but it has been quiet!
Have been reading your debate on SET

have been busy with willow and back at work
not to mention the dodgy internet connection which i am waiting for to be sorted out
the wireless is working ok tho altho is a bit slow!

We are away for the weekend with Willow to my parents caravan at the haven site at mablethorpe
my dad is driving us there on friday afternoon and we are catching the train back monday afternoon so i wont be around the weekend

Will try to post before i go though

Love to all
EMxx


----------



## caz nox

Em, hahahah - Folly Dolly - Dolly is my fur baby!


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh guess what i feel great    
I have come to the conclusion that i felt so ill yesterday because i over did it the day before on the picnic. I had, had that horrible tonsilitis and although i felt ok i must have still been run down. I guess im gonna have to listen to my body in future and slow down. I have a slight head ache today and im still very tired but im suffering insomnia   Injection stung and hurt again a little but its bareable when you feel ok. SORRY for the moan yesterday i feel a bit silly now  

Em i LOVE mablethorpe. My uncle used to own a chalet there and we used to go every year from the age of 2. We went this time last year camping and it was freezing didnt enjoy it at all so im determined to buy a carava this yr least if its cold we got somewhere warm to go.

Rhonda great news hun im so happy for you well done hun  

Kate good luck will be popping on all day to check out how you get on  

Jeanette great news hun. Sorry i didnt come on line to chat lastnite was too tired.

Luv to everyone  
Sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls!

Just a quicky as I have a pounding headache. Scan went well, all systems go for me but my recipient isnt ready as her lining is still too thick, so she is going back for a scan on tuesday and they will call me then to tell me if I can start then. Bit gutted but not a lot I can do!!

Took Holly to the natural science museum after, dh's idea! We walked from Olympia to the museum, my feet were killing me and holly was on dh's shoulders so he was shattered, and we got there and it was PACKED, not much for a 4 year old to enjoy and I was ready to murder the next person who bashed into me, so we got the bus back to the car (good 40 min walk!)  and we just in now. My head is killing me so I am off for a bath. 

Hope everyone is ok, gorgeous weather today. 
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate great news on scan hun. Im sure it will fly by till next tues. Thats my diggest owrry that i wont be able to get started on stimms straight away.

I have been on my feet all day im so tired. Too lily (3) to see the health visitor because she is throwing her left leg out when she is running and she stamps her feet when she walks. I wasnt sure if i was just being an over protective mum but she could see it too and told me to tak her to the dr's about it   Something else to worry about now   She isnt there till next fri so just ahve to wait and see what he says.

Luv sally x x


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls.

i have had a good day today no sign of any implantation bleed yet just a tired and this afternoon my nipples started geting really sore i have had no discomfort for 2 days so hope its a good sign but surely its to ealry yet.

can anyone answer the logic behind being told not to have hot baths, eat brazil nuts, drink milk and drink 2lt of water all this after e/t why?
when i was trying for my children in the past naturally i never followed special instructions i was never given any it has meaning somewhere but where?
im going to carry on doing everything as i did in past when trying for a baby 

good luck to everyone else out there does anyone esle think like this intesrting to know?

Jeanette


----------



## starfaith

Hello girlie's,  I called my nurse today just to see how all was getting on. She said that they haven't found anybody yet. But next week there is three of them on so will look better. So probably in other words she hasn't even got round to it   . Well I don't know. so I can see myself waiting up to three more weeks so Everything crossed. Hopefully they will prove me wrong.. 
Jeanette how exciting for you. The countdown must be all you think about.... I have heard about the hot bath before. Maybe it's all to do with the temps... If they have said not to then you are probably best not to. You wouldn't want something to go wrong & know it was something you could have avoided... So loads of luck  .. 
Hope everybody is doing well??


----------



## 7sector

Hi starfaith 

i have to bath i dont have a shower so ill just make sure they rae luck warm .having baths in previuos pregnancies wheter confirmed or suspected never did me any harm so cant se why it can now its all strange to me.

sorry to hear you have a dleay still it will be worth the wait in the end hun when you get the bfp.i test next friday and cant wait.

Jeanette


----------



## starfaith

well good luck for these coming days. Everything is done now just have to see if it has all paid off. I will be thinking of you. So TRY & chill & relax for the last 8 days .     .


----------



## *kateag*

Jeanette, I  think the reason behind the baths is because of the temp that it makes your body reach. The reason behind the brazil nuts, the pineapple juice and so on is because they provide selinium. Obviously, when you have to go through IVF you will do whatever you can to make sure it all works. As I have had one baby naturally I also know the difference between what I did then and what I do now, and to be honest it was taken for granted then. Its not now, that is the difference. 

Starfaith hope you are ok, Im sure they will come back to you after the weekend and give you some good news. 

Em, hows Willow? Have a great weekend away! Enjoy the peace!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Evening all

kate i have just replied to you on the lister thread hun 
hope the headache has eased off

Sally hope that ur doing ok sweetie
how ur cat doing hun is he better

Jeanette hope the  is going well

Carrie  folly dolly for ur next scan

Lou hope u and wiggle are ok

Tina welcome to the thread hope u hear from bourn hall really soon

Rhonda fab news about being able to share thats fab news

Maz hope ur doing ok

starfaith and mouse i hope u both have some good news from your clinics on tuesday

ruth how r u and lee and kerescen

sorry to anyone i missed

Kate
willow is fine
fast asleep lol
she is getting more like bouncer every day in looks
hope to get some more pics of her on soon 
shes 16 weeks tomorrow so we have had her 5 wks on monday its gone so fast!

we are away for the weekend and i may not have time to post tomorrow so i will just say

have a fab easter 
i will be back on monday in time for the egg share chat with Mrs Redcap at 8pm

One of my fellow mods will pop in to check ur all doing ok 

hope the easter bunny is kind to u all

love Emxx


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Em, hope you have a lovely weekend hun xx

Tina xx


----------



## Guest

sorry i aint got time to chat,

the no baths thing is because you risk getting an internal infection when in the bath, esp after ec.

be back soon, hugs, maz xxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi kate

Yeah i am following every bit of advice i was given . i just could and couldnt understand why the need to do all thoese things after e/t done when its not something ou would normally do in a natural cycle. sorry if i offended anyone saying what i did its was not meant.

how many barzil nuts and glasses of pineapple should i be eating/drinking daily then girls not been told about this before. 
i had a bath last night but made sure the water was really cool.i cant shower dont have one.

hope everyone is well. good luck girls 

Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

i dont have a shower either

my mum does altho she lives 120 miles away

an alternative option is to knel in the bath thus avoiding contact down there with the water
not comfortable i know but so worth it isnt it if it leads to a 

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Em have a brilliant weekend away, you deserve it! Cant believe you have had willow 5 weeks already! Gone so fast!!

Maz, hope you are ok hun  

Jeanette, 5 brazil nuts and one small glass of pure fresh pineapple, not concentrate a day. I know it must be a pain not being able to have a bath, but doing like Em says may work, it will be worth it for a BFP. 

My headache still not gone, so I have taken some paracetemol, it was driving me mad!!! Feeling more human now  

So lovely out there today, wish we had a garden!!! 

Big hugs to everyone. 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Blooming heck i never knew that so many people took this bath thing seriously! I had baths throughout my 2ww even though we have a shower as well    Something else for me to beat myself up about why this didn't work then?!


----------



## 7sector

Marie 

dont beet yourself up about the bath thing. we have to stay clean so if having a bath is the only way then it has to be. if it had cuased you problems you would not off got your bfp in the first place. 

Jeanette


----------



## wishing4miracle

been bad bought tests and did 2 this afternoon.test day tuesday so yes i know ay too early.got some v v faint lines.i know not to count them though.im so naughty


----------



## sallyanne1

Quiet in here everyone must be busy coz its easter  
Hayley    Naughty girl. You havent got long now hun keep away from them pee sticks    And im sure you will be reminding me of what i said when its my turn


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

Ohh - never heard of the bath thin but will make sure I do that too! 

what a lovely weekend! boiling out there! 

This is a quick one for me - had another scan today and they counted 25!! all is weel so EC going ahead on Tue! They told me to get some lucazade as it does something with the follicles?? not sure what but I will drink that as well. 

Hayley - you go girl! well done. 

I am off to the beach now and not sure if I will get on again this weekend but I promise to update you all on Tuesday! 

Love you all

CArrie


----------



## *kateag*

*  HAPPY EASTER GIRLIES!  *​Hope you all have a lovely weekend!!!

Carrie, well done on those follies hun! Good luck for Tuesday, keep us updated!!

xxxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi Em,

Just to let you know so you change your egg share list, i was matched a couple of weeks ago. Due to start down reg in May. Just waiting for next af to arrive.

Starfaith, i'm with salisbury as well. It did take a while to get matched for me, but that's because i'm the smallest egg sharer in the clinic. They found that a slight problem, cos most of their recepients are quite a bit taller.

I did decide to keep ringing them, even though i thought they might get annoyed with me. They nurse understood my frustration, and said they were working on it. There is only one nurse that is involved with the egg share thing, and she also does other clinics too, so you do have to wait your turn. 
I hope this helps you out a bit. I know it's hard, but it will happen. They have loads of recepients on the database.

Thanks for your well wishes.

Mouse x


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls 

just a really quick one from me im needing advice if anyone can help.

had e/t 9 days ago now and really in mood for a bit in   with dh is it safe yet or not we have held off for so long due to treatment etc.this is not something mentioned after my e/t was done and i never thuoght to ask wolud love some advice please if you can help.

have a good easter love Jeanette


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Jeanette - I know some people do say not to have it during the 2ww...  On my 2ww when i was pg with my ds I was so convinced it hadn't worked that I gave in towards the end of the 2ww and still got my BFP... where as on the 2ww's that I've had BFN's I haven't chanced it. The choice really is yours...  but I'd say if you do, just go gentle - not hanging from the lampshades etc   
Helen xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well its over ladies im bleeding now,abit of everything.what hurts the most is that i feel ive let everyone down,mostly my dh.he isnt showing much emotion to thing but i know ive hurt him.i didnt even get to test day.and that stupid jab is still in my system as i am still getting evap lines.what a kick to the teeth.i dont know what we are going todo now.we have no money todo it again soon and i dont know if il be able to share again if things are like this.i thought our dreams were going to become true ontuesday but all ive done is killed the embies off.i cant keep hold of anything.i cant do anything right.im loosing them.they may have not implanted but they were inside of me.all im doing now is flushing parts of them down the loo  i look at whats on the paper and wonder if ive got their blodd in my hands......


----------



## sallyanne1

Jeanette you only had et on wednesday hun not 9 days ago. Personally i wouldnt and usually the clinic tell you not to as well. I know there was something on another board about orgasms too weather it was safe or not in the 2ww. Not sure where it was though   Anyway in the end its up to you but personally i wouldnt take the risk
x x


----------



## *kateag*

Jeanette I have just read your ticker, you only had the E/T 4 days ago? I think you just need to chill out a bit now, I would say no to sex (as I posted on the lister board earlier) as its another risk you dont want to take. I know you say you only need IVF because of the sterilisation, but you still needed the IVF so you really need to try and do things that will help that embie stick. Its only another 5 or so days to wait. 

Sally hope you are ok hun, hows things? 

Hope everyone is having a lovely easter, dh is working today   so Holly and I are having a girlie day, invloving making fairy cakes, watching princess films and chilling. 

xxxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls

thanks for the advice. what amazing wether again today. i missed some of it i was so tired that i laid on the sofa at 2pm to chill out and fell asleep. 

hope everyone is ok .

Jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1

Word of advise ladies. Dont take toe word of a teenager   . My dd (13) saw that im injections were a bit uncomfortable so suggested to do what she does when she plucks her eye brows. Rub in a little bonjela as it numbs the area. So i did and boy it hurt like hell      So dont use bonjela  
Apart from that im tired and grumpy today. But i have my chocolate to keep me company  

Jeanette keep ya legs crossed for a bit  

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh its been so quiet on here today! Hope you all had a lovely easter and the   was extra nice to you all. 
He was very nice here, a big box of ferrero rocher, a box of lindor chocs, a massive easter egg with chocs and a gorgeous single calla lily in a single stem vase and that was just for me! The mini me has been collecting chocolate all week so she has enough to last until ooh at least xmas!   

We are off to my parents tomorrow to help with some gardening as my dad still not up to much, and have a yummy easter "sunday" lunch. Hoping the weather is the same as we didnt get out today so no idea how warm it was out there!!

Well, Im waiting for 11.30pm to do my sniff then I am off to the land of   sleep. Soooo tired, and thats just from d/r'ing god knows what I will be like when I eventually start stimming!! 


xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate please dont tell me stimming makes you tired as well   I am so tired my legs dont work   I had my tea lastnite and all kids went out to play dh was on nights so i lay on the sofa just about to dose off and kids came back in   Then a friend came round and stayed till 10 even though i kept telling her how tired i was   And i still have lastnites pots to wash   And the flippin cat is coming into season and was yowling outside my bedroom door at 4am so i had to get up and put her down stairs . On average im getting about 4/5 hrs sleep.  And i feel so guilty coz the kids wanted me to take them on a bike ride but i dont have the energy.
Im gonna go back to bed when dh gets up and hopefully i will be fit to take them out tomorrow. 
Right im gonna slide off the sofa and wash the pots ( god i wish my dishwasher was fixed ) and put some washing on.
Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya ladies

Just a quick post

I will catch up with you all later

Just wanted to send a big  to hayley am so sorry to read your news

      
to jeanette for her  on friday  i agree with others re the  def no no in 

also to kate for starting stimmin tomorrow ^fingerscrosed^

hope everyone has had a lovely easter

just a reminder that Egg share chat is on tonight at 8pm 

love to all
Emxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls 

i have just been looking through my ivf folder i kept from day one and done some reading reflecting back on my rollercoaster and have just been re reading the information sheet given to me after my et was carried out and have discovered i read it wrong. 

it says we recommend that pregnancy test is performed 14-16 days following egg collection or 12-14 days after embryo transfer in a FET cycle. this is obviuosly correct info which means i can test on wednesday not friday woo hoo. what  a nice surpise.i originally made an app with gp for beta blood test on wed thought i had date wrong so changed it to fri i now have to pghnoe them again in morn and re make it for wed   god talk about the   making you  

watch this space girls as i had thought it was fri i could test and was going to do a sneaky one on thur ill now be a good girl and do it on the actual day wed. 

Jeanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Jeanette you are going 2ww    you had egg collection on the 30th March so the earliest you can test is this Friday the 13th (14 days after ec) Good luck!


----------



## 7sector

hi 

Maria you are so right told you i was loopy lol. oh well thats meput straight good job someone checks my diary lol.

oh well i ll buy test wednesday then or thursday. 
which is the best one to use ive just asked on peer suport there are so many now. 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag*

Hello girlies!

Em, good to have you back, Im going to try and get on chat tonight I am!!!  

Hope you had a lovely weekend away, did you have lovely weather?? 

I have spoken to Alexia today and she is back in hospital with sickness and dehydration but she is hoping to be home this week.  

Maz, how is the no smoking going hun? Not long til May!!! YAY!!

Sally, stimming makes me more tired than d/r!! Its all the growing we do! (or not in my case last time  ) You do need your rest during this tx, I keep forgetting and just planning the rest AFTER!!   Next time tell the mate to bog off and curl up in bed!!!

Hope everyone is ok. 

Roll on tomorrow!!xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies, sorry, I was kicked out of chat!! Tiscalli does not like FF so it seems, apparently, they say its FF's fault as there are too many people in the chat room, because its a secure site Not sure what to do.  

Anyway!! Sally, Maria, Em was good to chat to you!!
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate any news hun? are you stimming yet?    good luck

Luv sally xx


----------



## *kateag*

Aw thanks for thinking of me hun, no news yet   I am telling myself to wait til 4ish when they normally call me, although I would imagine the scan would have been done in the first half of the day? 

My needles are calling me! So stupid, im desperate to inject myself!! 

How are you feeling? Still a bit rough? I havent been able to sleep the last few nights either, so I am reallly getting   on these sniffs!!

xxxx


----------



## mouse14

Hi ladies. Just got back from Salisbury.

Had all my bloods done again. Was given my egg share pack today, with all the info about the drugs, tx plan etc etc. I'll be doing my down regging by injection  .

Also got my green form today to fill in. I have no idea what to put to describe myself and for the goodwill message. Any ideas about what to put?
What do you start off saying? I don't want it to seem i'm bigging myself up. 

Talk to you all later,

Mouse x


----------



## *kateag*

Just a quicky from me!! I am starting stimms today!!    Really excited! Scan on Monday, bit nervous about how long that is to wait, if I had asked for friday it would have only been 3 days of stimms, which isnt much is it? Any advice would be great. 

Mouse, great news hun. The green form, the dreaded form!! You can only say what you feel hun, in mine I put how I was sharing for a reason, and I wanted to help your parents (the babys) to become a family, and a little history about me. I think I filled the space but didnt go over. It was a while ago now!
Good luck hun!
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

WHOOO kate well done hun       
I actally went back to bed this afternoon while dh took kids to the park bless him. I watched Ghost rider in bed then dozed off it was great. Still geting headaches which i was making the excues it was tiredness but curry chicken keeps on at me to drink loads of water and it seems to be helping although im constantly on the loo  

Mouse great news. Im down regging by injection too and it isnt bad at all. And im so proud of myself. Dh saw me do it for the first time today ( its only my 13th injection   ) and he said wow you put tha needle in quick   Like im gonna do it dead slow silly man   As for the green form it took me weeks to think of something to put coz i dont like bigging myself up either  but i did  

Luv to everyone
sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Thanks hun!! Am waiting for dh to get in cos he likes to mix, but he refuses to inject me!! Wimp!!! 

Not long for you now, hopefully the s/e of the d/r's will go pretty sharpish!!!
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Does the stimming injection hurt more than the d/r one? Im only asking coz i need to make sure i do it on the side of my tummy that hurts less . I must admit im getting a bit excited about it now. I really hope i can get on with it. Do they tell you to start stimming on the same day as your baseline?
Im liking the pun


kateag said:


> Not long for you now, hopefully the s/e of the d/r's will go pretty sharpish!!!
> xxxx


   sharpish


----------



## *kateag*

Hahaha!!   Look at me cracking jokes I didnt even know about!!!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Em can you move me on up that board please hun!!! I have just done my first injection!!!    

I am sooooo nervous, I really hope it works this time, seemed a lot of drugs that dh was mixing!!! 

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate are you on 225iu? thats what i will be on Think its iu??   and its 3 of them powder things and 1 saline. Did it sting? coz i know there is more liquid to inject . Oh and do you have to do them at the same time everday too?
Sorry bombarding you with questions now  

x x x


----------



## *kateag*

Yup 225iu ui whatever it is!! Not that much to inject at all hun, the menopurs are powders, so its  only really the water that counts, so I was making sure dh did it right cos didnt seem a lot!! 

Im off to have a hot bath and get into bed, I am SO tired and really need a decent nights sleep now!!
xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

And to answer your question, which is why I was posting in the first place   is around the same sort of time yeah, it doesnt have to be dead on, but they like you to do it in the evenings so that they have time to check your bloods and advise you of any changes. 

Dont worry hun, its the most simple part of tx once you get used to it! (get me to say that in a few days though!!)

I have drunk my 2l today, just had a pint of milk and had some yogurts today, chicken for dinner and trying to keep my belly warm. Thats it isnt it??

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF stims 29/03 Scan 07/04 EC 10/04 ET 13/04    

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES D/R 30/03, baseline 05/04 Stims 10/04 scan 16/04     

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Stims 12/04 Scan 17/04    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) d/r 29/03 baseline 18/04     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES May     

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting matching    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET    

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## *kateag*

Yay thanks Em!!!

xxxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls 


Kate hope the jabbing is going well. your Dh sounds just like mine would jump in and do the mixing he loved it but so did i when i got a look in  . But yeah i tried so many times to get him to jab me but he was just not brave enough.

he sent me text yesterday saying he is so proud of me for what i have gone through to get this far and has butterflies in his stomach.Ithought that was so sweet.i know my body and whats its telling me shame he dosent.

good luck to anyone else i missed. 
love to you all Jeanette


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Hello I hope people on here can help me get through the wait..... I'm waiting to start my first try at ICSI with Egg share and I cant start any of the treatment until the 2nd HIV test and thats not until the 29th of May I'm really cant wait to start.....I hope the injections don't hurt that much!!!! I have spoken to the hosp today and I cant take the pill until my next AF arrives on the 12th May!!! Anybody have some advise that could help..... Thanks Julie xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi Julie im getting my second HIV done when i go for my baseline scan.  I know what you mean about the wait. This sort of tx is all wait.  But trust me it seems to fly by. I cant belive i have been on d-reg for 14 days now. Only 1 week to go till baseline now   

Jeanette i think im as excited as you about testing     

Look at you kate up there on the buddies board   

Well i have emptied 1 bottle on buserelin now 14 jabs done and it hurt like buggery today   Only for a second though when the needle went it dont mean to scare anyone as it really isnt that bad im just a wimp


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

I have been AWOl as I have not been in work and my PC at home is ****e.... 

Anyway - I had EC on Tuesday and after being told on Sat that I had 25 follicles I kinda expected around 20 eggs - so, I was a bit shocked to find out I had 15 - I know it is still a brilliant number but I am stumped. 

So, we decided to have ICSI with 8 eggs - 7 went to my recipient...and I found out this morning that all 8 have fertilised and are looking brilliant!!! 

I am back in on Friday at 10am to have ET with AH - so excited!!! 

I am back to work on Monday - so I can have a proper chat with you all - arn't I naughty!! 

Nic and Panda - I will mail you on Monday!


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Caz that's brilliant!!  Well done u!!  

I had 26 follies and got 16 eggs, which i was more than happy with as at our clinic i think they would have split them 3 ways if i'd have got anymore.

  for Friday!!

Grow embies grow    

Maria xxx


----------



## allybee17

hiya don't normally post here normally on lister thread...but thought I'd have a look in and see whats been going on was reading about the green form!!!!! the dreaded green form!!!! the form that i have not had or even seen yet!!!! and I'm going for  my baseline scan tomorrow!!!!!! is this normal should i have had it by now Kate anyone   maybe I'll get in tomorrow.

well done Kate on getting to the injecting part like you i can't wait to start that bit for some very strange reason   guess it's coz your that bit closer to the end. hope they don't hurt to much 
allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies, just a quicky!!

Ally the green form, you will probably get it tomorrow hun along with ten tonne of paperwork!!! Its a complete mare to fill in!!! Just have to be really honest and "big yourself up"!!! shout if you need help!! 

Caz brilliant news hun!! wowee!! did they say anything about going to blast Good luck on friday!!! 

Sally hope you are ok hun, not long to go!!! 

Off to have a bath now...... 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

afternoon girls

hope everyone is ok

Jeanette  for testing tomorrow honey        

Kate hope the jabbings going ok

Ally  for the baseline scan tomorrow

Carrie fab fertilisation rate  for ET on friday and the  sending some  in advance to get ur thru the weekend!

maz sally and anyone i missed 

Emxx


----------



## 7sector

Hi Girls 

well i tested . i felt sick when i pcked up the test packet, was shaking waiting for the result and scared to look when it was ready. but well it was all worth it i got a         

Jeanette


----------



## sallyanne1

WHOOOOOOOOOO Jeanette i knew you could do it   Even though someon one has messed with your bubbles so who ever did that     SHE DIDNT NEED THEN YOUR PLAN FAILED


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, hows eveyone been?

lets see hmmmm......

jeanette, well done hunni     

ally, hope the baseline scan goes ok today sweetie  

caz, great number hun, not long now hey babe?  

sally, nearly there now hunni   im sure it will deffo be worth it 

kate, your closest to 2ww aint ya? ooooooooooo cant wait. hows the most gorgeous girl in the world? (not you silly, boo  )

em, whats happnin with you babe? hope things are going ok  

ive missed loads of people havent i? sowwy  

well im waiting for af who is a day late   so i can ring my clinic and have my protocol n drugs delivered.
i still haven't had a ciggie   i havent worn my patches for the last 6 days so its been a bit difficult but im getting there. wanna hear sumot funny? last week i decided to do the front garden, i was wearing my strappy vest top and 3quarter lenght trousers and my patch.
well i didn't realise how hot it had got until the next morning i took my patch off and i obv caught the sun! ive got a big wight square were my patch had been    

dh has just rang me and told me to get my lazy **** dressed   so i spose i better  

be back soon, love n hugs, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Little AF dance for you Maz.     At your little white patch. Good on you for giving up  

Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest

thanks sally, my dh said if i haven't come on tonight hes gonna slap my bum , i asked why, he said "well it works on tomato ketchup bottles!"   men hey!


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls.

Jeanette, congratulations on your bfp. You must be very pleased 

Maz, well done on the no smoking hun! 6 days without a patch is brilliant! Am I the closest to the 2ww? Blimey. Scary. Lets hope I stay that way! Dont fancy dropping out again!

The most gorgeous girlie in the world, (def not me, the spots give that away ) is good, she has her friend round to play today so we are off to maccy d's for lunch and then to ride the bikes round the aerodrome, burn some energy. Hopefully she will sleep tonight!!

Am now going to do an af dance for you! Ready??

[fly]                   [/fly]

Ally, good luck for the scan today, hope you come home with loads of druggies!!!

Sally, hows you today??

Em, hows you and Willow? Not long til holiday!!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars

I hope u dont mind me asking .... What is a baseline scan ?? Julie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

WOWEEEEEEEEEEEE
Jeanette  on your 
we knew u could do it honey
so happy for you sweetheart

Hope you have a lovely day out with DH today

Julie....... the baseline scan is a internal scan where the clinic checks if your ovarys are shut down after down reggulating for a set amount of time this time varies from clinic to clinic if they find your ovarys are close down and your recipients are too then they cant start you on the stimulation drugs to produce all the lovely follicles

Kate hope that boo is having a fab time with her friend
how r u feeling with the stimming

sally not long now til ur baseline and  stiming

Maz ur dh made me chuckle about the tomato sauce   

Hope af hurrys up hun

carrie know u prob wont read til after ET but lots of luck for tomorrow

lou where r u hows things hope u and wiggle are ok

me and willow are ok thanks
i have appt to see gp to see him about the d/r injection not working so meanwhile i am in limbo tx wise

willow is fine thanks for asking growing all the time and loving going out walking now 
my mum has a pic of her now

i was in stitches last night as she told me how she took it to work and was showing all her colleagues and patients her picture  almost as if its my miracle baby

hows she gonna go on when i get my bfp and she has a pic of the baby   

Will upload a pic of willow, theres a couple of me but i aint uploading them they look shocking!
or rather i do they really show my chubby cheeks!

love to all i missed
Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Aww go on em! Dont know what you look like!!!

Willow sounds soooo gorgeous! Im looking forward to having a garden so I can get a doggy!! 

Im feeling really poop today. Got spots, headache, hair with a mind of its own and I am bloated. Totally fed up, I know it will all be worth it in the end, but Im just worried cos I got this far last time and it all went wrong. I know its only day 2, but cant feel any action and Im in paranoid city!! Fed up with infertility! 

Sorry moan over. I know I need to be positive but cant help it  

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

Kate sound like you need a hug.   Im sure the Lister are going to look after you and you'll have lots of follies on monday.      - dont worry I look and feel like a minger today. Im hoping AF is on her way as Im getting that horrible dragging feeling in my belly.

Jeannette - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
so pleased for you and DH. And hope that person that was sending you nasty pm gets told of by the mods xx

Catch up with the rest of you later

nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate - Please don't worry about not feeling anything yet hun, i didn't until i'd been stimming for at least a week and can remember feeling exactly the same as you are now    NOTHING is going to go wrong this time! It's not allowed!!        

Lots of   coming your way xx


----------



## 7sector

Kate

i never felt a thing until the day before my last scan.  

Jeanette


----------



## Guest

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh    

ive had enough of today, i wanna start it over again  
i have no sugar (thanks dh!  ) so i told brandon to go and ask my neighbour for a bit so i coyuld have my coffee, she put some in the beaker and he came running home, and bloody dropped it!!!
so no coffee!!!!!!!!! 

i didn't have time to go shop cos my new hose came and i wanted to try it out, within seconds it broke grrrrrrrrrrrrr 

so i managed to get my old hose kinda working so i could soften the ground to dig it all over and get rid of weeds, 
after soaking my shoes and getting water all down my front  i gave up and decided to dig with the soil hard. 
but omg! spiders    i can cope with 1 or 2 but this was rediculus, there are hundreds of them all over my edging border thingy (im new to gardening  )
so i cant do that   i am soaked   my new hose is broke   and i need a coffee   i give up 

sposed i better get changed and go get some sugar hey  

maz xxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz hunni BREATH in....... out.......in......out   Once you have your caffine fix you will be ok. As for your hose send it back with a few spiders in  

Kate   PMA PMA    Im ok just tired and i have had to strip the sofa coz poppy peed on it and it stinks so im scrubbing away at that too    naughty puppy  

x x


----------



## Martha Moo

afternoon all

Kate  to you

especially for you i will put a pic up later

you can have a good giggle at my ugly mush

alternatively click on my gallery u should maybes find one or two of me in there!

Sally oh poppy u norti girl
have u tried that spray that discourages them from doing it in certain places

Maz hugs to u honey

must go and walk willow pup

Em

then i am gonna crack open my easter egg!


----------



## *kateag*

Those pics are too small mrs em! I cant see a thing!! 

Thanks for all the nice posts girlies, I have been for a long walk and feel better now. Love the sunshine. The girls were riding their bikes and are now shattered!!

Thanks again. 
xxxx


----------



## starfaith

Hey there Jeanette CONGRATULATIONS honey. I have been thinking of you these last few days. I knew it would be positive well done....... HAPPY DAYS.


----------



## starfaith

Hello again girlie's . So now it is nearly 3weeks that I have been waiting for the I've been matched call. So do you think I should call tomorrow just to see how things are getting on I don't want to annoy her? But everyday I am praying when the phone rings for it to be her...  
When it's not I'm like oh hi... Not very polite I know....  
Just wanted a bit of advice thanks girlie's.xxx


----------



## allybee17

kate how much menopur are you taking?? i'm takeing 300iu is that alot?? also talked to nurse about ectopic risk and she said yes there is still a risk i may get an ectopic but i'll be watched very carefully she told me not to worry about it thou   (but i am)   allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

Ally Im on 225, I dont think yours is a lot hun, it seems Im quite low for some reason, last time I was on 150!! Do you have 4 vials? How many waters?? 

Dont worry hun, you need to be as positive as you can, I know its almost impossible, but try it with me!! You only 2 days behind me now!!

Wonder why I seem to have low doses compared to everyone else


----------



## allybee17

i have to take 4 vials and mix with 1 and a half water!!! hope thats right. found it so confusing this morning practicing mixing it everything seems so little and fidgety Annette said i did well but i guess when i do it for real I'll feel better felt a bit of a divvy practicing injecting in my belly lol sat there grabbing a nice bit of flab!!!! don't like showing my belly of and now my DP is gonna have to grab a bit of it to jab me   I'm gonna try a stay positive with you Kate surly i can not be so unlucky to have 3 ectopic!!!! can i?? allyson xx will you bubble me please


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Kate - Stop worrying hun          Your dose is fine!!!  I think they gauge starting doses by age and fsh levels. Ally had quite high fsh if i remember? xx


----------



## *kateag*

I know, Im rubbish!! Cant reassure everyone but myself!!  

One thing though.... why is it mixed with same water?!?!!? 225 = 1.5 water, 300 = 1.5 water!!

ARGH!!!!

Ally, did you inject at the clinic today?? Lizzy did my first stab for me which helped!! Flashing the belly is not a good idea!! (for me!!)
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

I had 3 different doses - 225 then 150 then 75 and had to mix with only one water each time, perhaps the amount of water isn't really important?  
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Ally

fab news that your now stimming
thats wonderful news

I have been blowing u i was trying to get u from a 477 to 777 but someone helped and we went over so been trying for a 77 but someone still helping! so have left them on a 66 will check back after i post and put them on a 77 if someone hasnt already honey

Will update the list shortly!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oopps, twas me!!   Sorry!


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02/06    

kellydallard  Sept 2006     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07 20 wk scan 19/01     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  Oct 2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  born 22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier  EDD 25/01/07  born 26/12/06   

Tweetie EDD 15/02/07  born 28/11/06    

Panda     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept  Baby charlie   

Endometriosislass sept    EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

shellyc1190  04/12/06   Scan 22/12   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Aweeze   . ES/DIVF            

Alexia (Lister) ES/ICSI Oct/Nov 06   2nd ES/IVF       NHS scan 16/03

CJ ICSI/ES    scan 15/03     

Ebjones ES/IVF (CRM)       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES       

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Emmyloupink (CRM London) EC 26/03    

caz nox (cromwell swansea) ES/IVF stims 29/03 Scan 07/04 EC 10/04 ET 13/04    

Kateag(Lister) ... 1st ES cycle abandoned 2nd ES D/R 30/03, baseline 05/04 Stims 10/04 scan 16/04     

Allybee (Lister) ES/IVF Stims 12/04 Scan 17/04    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Jani75 (Manchester) ES D/R 22/01    

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham) d/r 29/03 baseline 18/04     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Dolphin01 ES/IVF TX mid 2007  

Evette (Lister) awaiting bloods and matching     

Essa (Cromwell Darlington) counselling appt 07/12    

Miss TC (Cromwell Darlington) recipient found watiing for her dreams to come true!!   

Mouse14 ES May     

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned  awaiting matching due to start april 07        

starfaith (salisbury) awaiting matching    

Egg share inbetweenies​
nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Fin ES/ICSI Nov/Dec  

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) Jan 07   FET april  

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   3rd ES/ICSI   f/u appt 02/04

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) OHSS (4 frosties) ES/IVF feb/mar 07  f/u for FET     

MJP (Lister)    follow up 30/03 

Tinaxxx (bourn hall) awaiting decision on e/s     

wishing4miracle (Lister) 04/07   

   honorary Members  ​
Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH,  

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Maz1980 ([email protected]) unable to E/S 1st IVF consultation 12/03     

Rhonda ES/IVF TX cancelled due to over Stimulation  

Birdiew ES (cromwell Darlington)  

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## mouse14

Starfaith give them a ring. I felt the same as you, but they don't mind you ringing, they understand!

Congrats Jeanette, great news. Plain sailing from now on.

Love Mouse x


----------



## sallyanne1

Ally hun try not to worry about the ectopic thing hun. Im in the same boat too and they will be watching me closely too.  I will be on 225 of menopur when i start.How come you are on 300? are you a poor responder?

Well i have got to take lily (3) to the drs tomorrow about her leg and im really worried about it. Just seems like its one thing after another. Dont feel like i have got the strenght to do anything at the mo. I feel like an old woman and its so frustrating


----------



## Guest

hey girls, feeling less stressed now  

sally hun, heres a wicked tip for ya for when pooch pee's on setee again. mix 1 3rd fabric softener with 2 3rds water in a spray bottle. its like home made fabreeze but better  

also what colour needles do you use for dr? mums gonna get me some to practice on an orange with (typical ex nurse ) and i wanna see how big they are. ive told her they are green? (i dunno where i got that from.)

bye for now, maz xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Maz the d-reg ones are orange. Pink ones are drawing up and yellow for stimms. Good idea for the fabric softner thingy. The cusions are still drying ( i have a huge sofa ) against the radiators so its nice and warm in here tonite  .


x x


----------



## *kateag*

Phew! Im baking here so god knows how hot you must be!! Good tip for the sofa maz! Like it! Does it work on other stuff? Like normal fabreeze does? (We have leather so cant spray it or wash it!)

Nothing interesting to say just popping on!!!


----------



## Guest

is everyone making it up? lol

yea kate it can be used everywear, i even use it on the tv screen, it forms a seal to stop dust settling  

my friends daughter had a bit of a bedtime problem but fabreeze wouldn't shift the smell so i told her bout my spray and she said it cleared the stink straight away and it hasn't come back.

its also good for dry clean only clothes, if there not dirty just need freshening, spritz them with that and put them in the dryer for a few mins, they come out smelling lovely.

and i use it on ly leather too.

OMG i sound like a bloody comercial   

hugs to everyone, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh what shall we call it? Mazbreeze??  

I need a water spray but I shall be making some!! I love the smell of clean clothes!!! I'll be spraying everyone!!

Maz, while you are here! Fringe and hightlights, or no fringe and no highlights? You are our resident hairdresser so would like some advice!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

how do you mean kate?

at the min fringes are dwindling out but not sure yet, as for colour, nudes about to come back big time, so naturel hi-lites would look wicked.(check out the loreal website) also basic cuts are coming back, your basic bobs etc...

basically everything opposit to my hair is in! (well i like to be different)


----------



## sallyanne1

I took lily to the gp's about her leg today and he said she is flat footed in her left foot so nothing to worry about   
Then took dd ( 10 ) to hairdresses and she did have long thick messy hair and she has had it cut simular to mine a graduated bob and i managed to show myself up in there coz when i saw her i cried she looks so beautiful.   
Had a call off CARE just to make sure im ok and i told her about lack of symptoms and she said im alucky one  
Get home and i have the biggest headache in the world and im dead snappy (    lack of symptoms    ) And today doing my jab and i was doing it slow coz it hurt and the cat went diving at the puppy ( playing ) and i stopped tried to push him out of the way with my foot and the needle cam out of my tummy   So i had to stab it in me again but im sure i had blunted the needle coz it was really hard to push it in and i now have 2 bruises and it hurt sooooo bad    

FRIDAY THE 13TH   
Luv sally xx


----------



## Guest

awww sally, it'll soon be over hun  

af still aint here grrrrrr  
i aint heard from care yet, i rang them to tell them dh's test results are ok and they said to sit tight and i will here from them.
well when af comes ive only got 20 more days til d/r so they will need to send out my invoice n protocol etc... wont they.
do you think i should ring them when af comes to make sure they aint forgot about me?


----------



## *kateag*

Awww Sally, not long to go hun. Roll on the stimms eh! I couldnt do d/r with injections as well. Hope the headache lifts soon. xxxx

Maz, thanks for the hair advice! At the mo I have shoulder length red hair with a side fringe, but Im getting bored and normally if I get bored with it I end up cutting it all off and then hating it cos I cant tie it up or do anything with it!! so was thinking of doing highlights and a fringe, but dh hates me with a fringe!!   I dont know what to do!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

leave the fringe for now then, hi-lite thru it with a nice warm blonde and maybe have some of the bulk taken out of it with lots of layers? that way you can stil tie it up  

dh will be home in 30 mins, think maybe i should get dressed?


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

how is everyone

Maz r u going out hun?

if not stay comfy in ur pjs

Kate just for you i have resized a pic i think it should upload ok now

Emxx

Look at your own peril!


----------



## allybee17

hello Sallyann i think I'm on 300 as my fhs level was at 11.5 so i guess they have put me on a high dose for that reason. it's my first time egg sharing too so i guess it's gonna be a trail for me to. I'm sure we'll know more after Tuesday when i go for my scan!! hopefully things will be taking off. i only took my first injection last night but i do have a feeling on my right side it's not painful but i can defo feel something there!!!!! has anyone had felt anything after just the first jab??

been talking to a friend ref ectopic and she said that they do put it in the right place when they transferee so unless i do hand stands it's not really gonna bounce back up to a tube so hopefully we'll be fine   allyson xx


----------



## *kateag*

Awww Em!! Stop being so silly! Its so nice to finally put a face to a name!!! You look lovely! 

Maz, thanks for the tips hun! I think I will get the highlights done, and maybe avoid the fringe for now! Not sure about the layers cos I hate the flicky bits at the bottom, I look like betty boop! And, nope, I think you should stay in pj's!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

kate

i think that the way i was sitting and dh being up close makes me look worse than i would normally!

I have uploaded some pics into my gallery 

there are a few of bouncer in her gallery and lots of willow

and one of my dh too!

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Kate you can talk all i can see of you is ya hair    But if boo takes after mummy then im sure you are beautiful  

I had a fun time swimming i enjoyed it after all and my headache went for a while too   Cant wait till wednesday


----------



## *kateag*

Haha!! I know, but I dont seem to have any pics of me!! I'll have a look!

Hold on, you arent a chicken are you Sally


----------



## *kateag*

There we go! 

Come on Sally, we are waiting!!


----------



## sallyanne1

There ya go that is me and my lily


----------



## mouse14

Hi, just popping in to catch up.

I haven't anything important to report. Where is everyone today? It's not that early is it?  

Oh i forgot, does anyone DR using injector pens, cos that's what i'll be using all the way through.

Mouse x


----------



## *kateag*

Morning!

Sorry Mouse I am a sniffer!! 

Good luck though not long to go now!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Whooo look at my ticker     I cant belive how quick its gone. i can remember starting and thinking oh my god 21 days of d-reg thats ages. Its flown by . Im really hoping that i can get on with stimms on wednesday. How does it work? Will they tell me there n then if i can start that night or will they ring me later? Im excited/scared/nervous. Its all..... What if im not ready, what if my recip isnt ready, what if i dont get enough eggs to share, what if i get OHSS, what if they dont make good embies.I know you all know how im feeling but with it being my first time im venturing into the unknown and its scarey. 
Dh made a nice comment the other day. He was fixing my motorbike and asked for my help. When i got off the floor my trousers were dirty and i was moaning at him ( only joking with him ) and he turned round and said dont worry i will be buying you some more soon coz they wont fit you.  I had no answer for that. He doesnt talk about it alot only if i bring it up but it doesnt mean he doesnt think about it bless him. I have a feeling he thinks its gonna work first time because we had IUI and it worked and we were given a 20% chance than. Now our cons has given us OVER 60% chance of it working as i dont have a prob getting preg and we have proved with lily we can have 1 together. It gives him big hope bless him.
Luv to all
sally x x


----------



## 7sector

Hi

woohoo

look at you .told you it would soon fly by once you get going. all the questions youve asked . i asked myself exactly the same hun. dont worry youll be fine hun loook at me. 
my dh never speaks about all this. yesterday was the first time he mentined it when he said what kind of pram you going to get. he has not once said how he is feeling not even since i did my test but i know he is over the moon and totally on 
i cant remeber what we were saying yesterday but i said im just trying ot get used to the fact im pregnant again after 10 years and he said yeah im getting used to it myself bless him . i know once he does he wont shut up.

hope everyone esle is ok. i dont come on much now

Jeanette

post amended by moderator


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Hope that your all enjoying the lovely sunshine that we are having 

kate hope boo enjoys the birthday party

sally oooh hope that ur gonna be joining kate and allyson with the stimming v v soon
it depends clinic to clinic, some clinics tell u at baseline where as some will call and let u know i guess it depends if ur recipient has already had her baseline scan  whichever way it is that you will be doing that first jab on tuesday   

Jeanette, lovely to hear from you sweetheart
do keep us updated, u can always send me an IM or email sweetie 
i for one love to hear how the ES girls are getting on after tx

Maz hope ur ok 
hows brandon

Ruth where r u u have been incredibly quiet
hope kerescen is well

Lou how r u and wiggle hope all is ok
let me know i am getting worried as havent seen u online

mouse hope ur ok

allyson hope the jabbing is going ok

sending love to everyone i may have missed

off to get some new batteries in the camera
to annoy willow! she runs off now when she sees the camera

oh kate
thanks for your comment yesterday
you wouldnt believe how many people commented o the pic (nice comments)
ooh better go think wills wants a pee!

Em


----------



## sallyanne1

Em my baseline is Wed hun    So cant stimm till then till then  
Yer your pic is lovely hun


----------



## *kateag*

Im still here! Party not til 2.30!!   I felt sure it was 12.30!! Haha! Oops, good job dh is coming with me as we might not get there to start with!!

Sally at my clinic they normally start you on baseline scan day, if the recipient is ready, mine wasnt so I had to wait until the following tuesday, Im not sure about your clinic hun. Not long though!!

Jeanette, things you have said? What do you mean? I saw your post about the beta levels, looks good. Im sure dh will get used to the idea soon!

Em, you welcome hun, you did look lovely! And I can see the caravan seating!! Exactly the same as my parents, the corners always get fought over cos you can stretch out or fold up!   Willow looks gorgeous as well! And I saw dh too! yay!! Hi Em's dh!!

Maz did you get dressed today? I told dh what you said about fringes and he said "Thank god" so now Im looking for a decent salon round here to get some highlights done, not sure when to do them though!!! Tx wise!!

Hope everyone ok today, weather is soooo nice, its like Summer!!

xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

kate think jeanette ment things that have been said to her.

post amended by moderator


----------



## Guest

my protocol and drugs invoice came today    shame af didn't too 

kate if your having foil hi-lites you should be ok to have them done at any point in tx, you could always ask the salon to do a strand test 

i did get dressed yesterday, bout 5 mins before dh walked in the door 
then i spent an hour on my brandons dance mat.
im getting very tubby and im really not happy with my body at the min but i dont want to diet and lose weight cos my bmi will go down so i just wanna tone up a bit.
any ideas to tone belly and spare tyre?

im at mums at the min so i better go talk to her, she'll think ive deserted her else 

hugs to everyone, maz xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

i won £11.25 on national


----------



## *kateag*

Maz its the ciggies that have made you feel tubby (or lack of them!) so just move around a bit more and drink plenty of water, sure it will all tone up again hun. 

   to the invoice and protocol! Not long to go now hun! 

Sally well done!!  

Party was good, all the kids off playing in a giant indoor thing and all the parents chatting so dh & I had a good old nag with one of my Friends. 

xxxx


----------



## 7sector

hi 

kate yeah sally is right it the things been said. long story imagine i never said it in first place.

hope everyone else ok 

Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91933.new#new

Emxx


----------

